# News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!



## System (3. September 2008)

*News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,658647


----------



## H0WK (3. September 2008)

Schade bin noch keine 18


----------



## MrLambda (3. September 2008)

Super Aktion.


----------



## JohnnyGundam (3. September 2008)

Sehr Gute Sache  Aber Ich komm net aus bayern


----------



## Boesor (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ich habe das dumpfe Gefühl, diese Aktion könnte mehrheitlich nach hinten losgehen.
Ich meine ehrlich, wen lockt man denn wohl mit dem Slogan "Ich wähle keine Spielekiller" an?
Da verlangt man von Seiten der Politik immer Sachlichkeit und dann sowas.
Enttäuschend


----------



## Medith (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

bin 18 aber kein Bayer


----------



## Qu1cksh07 (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

Die Leute auf dem Foto sehen mal alle sowas von scheisse konservativ aus!

Kick, ban, ignore!


----------



## Phoenix-CH (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

/sign

Super Aktion :>


----------



## UTSky (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

PCGames meinen Glückwunsch, kann nur hoffen das sehr viele Spieler sich an dieser Aktion beteiligen.
Als Belgier würde ich ja gerne mitmachen :p


----------



## adrenalin20 (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

Würde sofort mitmachen wenn ich kein Österreicher wäre. as finde ich mal eine richtig geile aktion man muss den doff männern in der politik mal richtig auf den schlipps tretten damit die mal merken das man sich als volljähriger nicht bevormunden lässt. Coole sache PC Games


----------



## DaStash (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

@ pcgo.de Redaktion

Endlich werdet ihr selber aktiv. Finde ich wirklich super!! Weiter so!

MfG


----------



## evilitchy (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

Nette Idee, aber is bisschen witzlos dass drunter dick die Logos von Computec und so hängen. Die sehen das, lachen und schmeißen es weg. Nehmt die Logos raus, ihr wollt hier keine Werbung machen sondern für ne gute Sache eintreten. Nur mal als kleiner Denkanstoß.


----------



## cryfar (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

wow, das nenn ich initiative ergreifen ! toll Super !!!


----------



## Bernd15 (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

absoluter käse spielverbote kommen sowieso nie durch also ich meine ein komplettverbot und die csu is das beste was bayern je passieren konnte bayern is nicht um sonst das reichste bundesland (ich will jetz keinen beleidigen wirklich nicht)


----------



## DaStash (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

@evilitchy

Sehe ich nicht so. Im Gegenteil, dadurch wird doch erst dem Schreiben eine gewisse Gewichtung gegeben, da man so zum Ausdruck bringt, dass auch die Wirtschaft dahinter steht und nicht nur "nutzlose Wählerstimmchen" 

MfG


----------



## xotoxic242 (3. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 03.09.2008 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das dumpfe Gefühl, diese Aktion könnte mehrheitlich nach hinten losgehen.
> Ich meine ehrlich, wen lockt man denn wohl mit dem Slogan "Ich wähle keine Spielekiller" an?
> Da verlangt man von Seiten der Politik immer Sachlichkeit und dann sowas.
> Enttäuschend



Es geht darum Protest zu zeigen.Aber Leute wie Du sind genau dafür verantwortlich das sich auch in anderen Dingen in Deutschland nie was ändern wird.

Der Begriff "Killerspiele" entstand ebenso von diesen "sachlichen" Politikern.Das damit verbundene Wortspiel aus dieser Protestaktion müßtest Du eigentlich verstehen.

Die Sachliche Erläuterung geht aus dem Inhalt des Schreibens hervor.Deshalb würde ich mich da nicht an der Überschrift hochziehen.Solche Slogans sind auch in der Politik völlig legitim und wird zu Wahlkampfzeiten auch praktiziert.

Irgendwie finde ich das schon auf eine pervers Sachlichkeitsphrasen zu dreschen wenn es um genau diese Unsachlichen Politiker geht.
Wie gesagt, unsachlich finde ich dieses Schreiben nicht.
Leider kann ich das Schreiben nicht ausfüllen.Aber ich bin auch froh nicht in diesem Freistaat leben zu müssen.


----------



## BuzzingFreak (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

ich bin killerspielspieler und hab noch keinen umgebracht. noch nicht mal geschlagen. oh mein gott. was stimmt nicht mit mir!!! liebe csu, helft mir!!!


----------



## PeterHantsche (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

Yeah! Die CSU wird am 28.9. sowas von NICHT von mir gewählt!


----------



## Stefan1981 (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ich bin auch froh nicht in diesem Spielekiller-Staat leben zu müssen^^

Leider kann ich bei der Aktion nicht mitmachen, wohne in einem anderen "Freistaat" hehe


----------



## Succer (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

Gute Aktion soweit, aber "Indirekter" Aufruf zum Spamming... naja, ich weiß ja nicht...


----------



## SirDrax (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

Schöne Aktion, aber ob jemand darauf reagiert? Bin zwar weder volljährig noch Bayer aber trotzdem könnte das noch interessant werden. Mal sehen...


----------



## Sheggo (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

hmmm mal so grundsätzlich:
ich glaub die zahl der wahlberechtigten "killerspiele"-spieler, die überhaupt von der aktion weiß, ist verschwindend gering im gegensatz zu "von CSU politikern leicht beeinflussbaren, besorgten" eltern.
aber macht ihr mal, ich bin kein bayer und schon garkein csu anhänger. also je erfolgreicher ihr seid, desto besser!


----------



## Calyptratus (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

Sehr gute Aktion! 
Stellung beziehen und Meinung äussern anstatt den Kopf in den Sand zu stecken ist genau der richtige Weg. 
Politiker wollen in erster Linie wieder gewählt werden, und selbst ein paar Stimmen können da ausschlaggebend sein - man denke nur an die erste Wahl von Herrn Bush in Amerika, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere waren nur ein paar tausend Stimmen in Florida entscheidend, und das in einem riesigen Land wie den USA! 
Wenn die CSU nun wegen ein paar hundert Stimmen die absolute Mehrheit verlieren würde... *träum* ...das würde so einiges verändern...
Wohne (in diesem Fall: leider!) in NRW, sonst würde ich sofort mitmachen.


----------



## Burschi (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

Bravo !!!  Bin dabei !!!


----------



## homann5 (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, PC Games!!!

Wieder ein Schritt näher am Niveau der Zeitung mit den vier großen Buchstaben.

Es ist schön, daß Leute für ihre Interessen protestieren und sich somit auch politisch engagieren, aber wenn das auf einem solchen Niveau passiert, kann es nur nach hinten losgehen.


----------



## BellamySnipe (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ich finde das echt Klasse was ihr hier macht! Nur allzuugerne würde ich da auch mitmachen nur wohn ich zwar an der Grenze zu Bayern , gehör aber dennoch zu Thüringen... Schade iwie^^
Ich hoffe das ganze bringt etwas, und plz Leutz in Bayern tuts


----------



## Jan3000 (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

Gute Aktion, wobei man sagen muss das der Herr Innenminister nicht auf Landesebene  sondern auf Bundesebene ein Verbot fordert, insofern muss jeder etwas tun nicht nur die potenziellen Wähler der CSU. Vergesst deshalb nicht das die CSU die Schwesterpartei der CDU ist. Inhaltlich düften die sich was dieses Thema angeht sehr nahe stehen.


----------



## ShiftyNB (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

schade das ich in hessen wohne. aber richtg so leute macht mit!!!


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

Hab auch mitgemacht. Scanne das Formular gerade ein und sende es dann per email an die jeweiligen angegebenen Stellen (mailadressen).

Superleistung von euch!


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

Hab gleich an den guenther.beckstein@csu-bayern.de gesendet. ....den kann ich gerade so leiden. Wer den Mustertext von mir haben will kann ihn gern verwenden:

Sehr geehrter Herr Beckstein,

Ihnen wollte ich schon immer mal schreiben.

Als Anlage ist die Kopie meines Protests gegen Sie und der Politik die Sie betreiben beigefügt (Bilddatei). Ich hoffe, dass Ihre Server so eingerichtet sind, dass Sie imstande sind Anlagen zu öffnen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## xxt (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

ich würde au echt gerne mitmachne wohne leider in bw ^^


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

@PCGames...

Mails kommen an die Adresse 

guenther.beckstein@csu-bayern.de 

nicht an. Übermittlung fehlgeschlagen.


----------



## Arkogei (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

bin leider noch nich volljährig aber an alle dies sind: MITMACHEN


----------



## ING (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

ahh, reichlich futter für die spambots


----------



## trottel07 (3. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				PeterHantsche am 03.09.2008 18:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Yeah! Die CSU wird am 28.9. sowas von NICHT von mir gewählt!


----------



## borg1971 (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

Bravo PC-Games!

Jetzt hat jeder, der sich hier immer so über die Becksteins und wie sie alle heissen im Forum auslässt, endlich die Möglichkeit, seine "Nichtwahlversprechen und etwas bewirken zu wollen" in die Tat umzusetzen! 

Da ich in einem anderen Bundesland ansässig bin, darf ich mich hier leider nicht beteiligen.

Würde mir auf jedenfall eine Berichterstattung wünschen, wenn es sich messen läßt, wieviele diese Aktion wahrnehmen.

Für die Zukunft wären Informationen zu Wahlen in anderen Bundesländern mit einem solchen Aufruf auf jeden Fall wünschenswert.

"Ich wähle keine Spielekiller" - genial! Weiter so!!!!

Und Euch Bayern wünsche ich eine rege Teilnahme!! IHR seid dran, macht was draus. Nur bloggen kann jeder!

Schöne Grüße an alle...


----------



## Drag (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

Hoffentlich machen genug Leute mit um den Politikern zu zeigen, dass sich die Gamer nicht länger verarschen lassen wollen, und sich auch nicht lassen. 
Ich würd an der Aktion auch mit machen, da ich aber ein NRW'ler bin würds wohl nicht viel bringen der CSU zu sagen dass ich sie nicht wähle, weil das ja eh nicht geht


----------



## spooky3000 (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

warum geben wir hirnverbrannten opportunisten wie spitzenabgeordneten der csu hier eigentlich eine plattform?
wieso warnen wir sie mit so einem formular denn vor? wir wählen sie einfach nicht, basta!

was glaubt ihr, wie die spieleindustrie in deutschland auf ein mögliches verbot reagieren würde? ganz einfach: mit auswanderung, wie es auch mal cevat yerli von crytek angedeutet hatte!
warum sollen die in deutschland noch produzieren,wenn man kreative und künstlerische entwicklungsmöglichkeiten beschneiden will, die lediglich teil der virtuellen welt sind?
ich wußte nicht, daß spiele menschen killen, aber vernachlässigte,gemoppte,mißverstandene, von familie und gesellschaft ungehörte menschen mit waffen schon.

in diesem land haben wir die härtesten jugendschutzbestimmungen auf der ganzen welt (!!!).
bevor wir auch nur weitere totalitäre forderungen von bayrischen alpenabgeordneten aus den reihen der csu annehmen,sollte man sich doch eines vergegenwärtigen:
1. die wahl in bayern steht kurz bevor und wie kann man sich am besten profilieren, als mit der scheinheiligen lösung, shooter zu verbieten, welche familien, schulen,unseriöse einzelhändler, städteplaner, die waffenindustrie und am ende die politiker selbst aus der pflicht nehmen. denn diese wähler zu verurteilen ist eben weniger wahlförderlich als die spielindustrie als förderer von gewalt und amokläufen abzustempeln.

2. ich habe bis dato keine exakte defintion von killerspielen gehört! schon sehr bedauerlich, wenn man alle shooter zu dieser kategorie zählt.
es gilt zu beachten, daß kranke titel wie manhunt, postal oder gears of war in deutschland sowieso verboten sind, weil diese spiele ohne vermittlung von inhalt und atmosphäre nur auf das töten ausgerichtet sind.
man sieht also, daß der jugendschutz bereits vorzüglich greift.


----------



## spooky3000 (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

3. mir wäre ein ultimatives verbot von waffenverkäufen an alle privatpersonen, ein ausbau von sozialen- und vertrauenseinrichtungen für jugendliche und junge erwachsene und die restrukturierung von sog. brennpunkt-vierteln lieber, als über ein verbot von shootern zu sprechen.

4. wir sehen tag für tag nachrichten über rassistische und menschenfeindlcihe gewalttaten der npd und diversen nazigruppierungen. wurde diese bisher verboten?leider immer noch nicht.
wir sehen im fernsehen indiana jones-filme mit naziflaggen und  weitere horrorstreifen, deren gewaltdarstellung jede form der virtuellen darstellung toppt. doch dies wird ja auch wegen der künstlerischen meinungsfreiheit nicht verboten.wieso soll also die künstlerische freiheit von entwicklern wie crytek eingeschränkt werden?

5. gewalt und töten sind leider ein teil unserer menschlichen existenz. sie sind fakt und nicht von der hand zu weisen. oder hat etwa auch ein shooter den kürzlich entbrannten kaukasus-konflikt ausgelöst?
shooter sind also keine ideengeber,sondern bisweilen aufgreifer vorgefundener realer elemente des weltgeschehens.
als erwachsener akademiker spiele ich genüßlich gerne spiele wie prey, half life 2, css, doom3,call of duty 4 oder bioshock und habe deshalb noch nie das gefühl gehabt, meinen kollegen,freunden und verwandten gewalt anzutun.denn diese spiele sind für mich inhaltlich und atmosphärisch so fantastisch aufbereitet, daß das shooterspiel für mich zum erlebnis eines virtuellen vergnügens wird,aber auch in jener welt bleibt! bestenfalls spiele ich mit freunden,kollegen und familie im multiplayer diese spiele, damit sie uns gemeinsam freude und atmosphärisch hochdosierten spaß bereiten.


----------



## spooky3000 (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

6. shooter gehören in die hände von erwachsenen. es ist nicht die schuld der spielehersteller, wenn jugendliche und minderjährige auf solche spiele zugreifen können.verantwortlich dafür sind ausschließlich familien,unseriöse verkäufer und
unachtsame sozialkollektive, die den jugendlichen besitz von erwachsenenspielen erst dann monieren, wenn es zu spät ist.

7. bevor o.g. fantasyshooter als killerspiele diffamiert werden, sollte man sich fragen, was politiker gegen pornos tun möchten, die frauen offenkundig in demütigenden,unterdrückten rollen präsentieren und bisweilen auch vergewaltigungsfantasien von produktionsfirmen gefilmt und verkauft werden.
aber scheinbar scheint dennoch unter den politikern die vernunft gereift zu sein, daß deshalb noch lange nicht jeder pornokonsument vergwaltigend und frauenverachtend durch die straßen zieht!
wenn man das also als etablierten industriezweig ansieht,verstehe ich nicht,wieso man so etwas nicht auch von herstellern von shootern annimmt.

bitte laßt uns die diskussionen über medien- und wählergeile konservative beenden, die keine 5 iq-punkte geradeausdenken können und so etwas immer dann aufgreifen,wenn wahlen in kürze bevorstehen.wir sollten diesen csu-menschen keine präsenz in unseren foren geben und uns auch nicht über sie aufregen.wir leben in einer demokratie, wir können sie abwählen oder nichtwählen.das ist die beste und effektivste möglichkeit,die wir haben. hier ist jedes weitere wort über solche politiker eine verschwendung.

verbote, die weit in die gesellschaftlichen handlungsspielräume der bürger hineinragen sowie solche, die das wirtschaftsgebahren von unternehmen und die entwicklung von neuen industriezweigen und arbeitsplätzen gefährden, erinnern mich an ein hitler-deutschland und gehören politisch nicht mehr in die heutige demokratische und pluralistische bundesrepublik!


----------



## spw (3. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Fluffybaerchen am 03.09.2008 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch mitgemacht. Scanne das Formular gerade ein und sende es dann per email an die jeweiligen angegebenen Stellen (mailadressen).
> 
> Superleistung von euch!




OMG ich bin zwar ösi aber was hier abgeht ist doch das letzte!

Ihr verurteilt das oberflächliche und kenntnislose handeln der CSU und startet dagegen eine kampagne auf genau dem selben niveau!

Ich spiele seit 22 jahren am pc aber wegen solchen themen würde ich niemals!! mein wahlverhalten ändern.Hat wer kinder von euch?
Ja?Dann werden euch andere themen sicher mehr aufstossen bzw interessieren,als diese lächerliche verbotsforderung.

Aus eigener erfahrung weiss ich, dass kein verbot davon abhalten kann,sich jegliche spiele in jeglichem alter zu besorgen.Hab das doch damals selber gemacht und meine eltern wussten nicht mal,wo man einen pc einschaltet.....

So ein thema ist für mich einfach lächerlich,da wollen sich manche wohl etwas wichtig machen.
 Warum startet ihr nicht sowas ,wenn eine firma zusperrt oder eine schulklasse 80 prozent 
Anteil an nicht deutsch-sprechenden kindern hat??
Wollt ihr eure kinder in solche schulen stecken?
Was ist mit rentensystem,steuerbelastung usw??

Einfach nur pubertär,das ganze hier! 

Ich habe 3 kinder ,bin leidenschaftlicher zocker aber wegen "killerspielverbot" würden die linken und roten gutmenschen keine stimme von mir erhalten!

Diese jubelaktion mit obama am brandenburger tor zeigt doch,was bei euch wirklich abgeht....googelt doch mal was amerikanische politiker danach über die deutsche jugend gesagt haben...LOL

Mag ich konservativ und nicht wieder mal reeechts...zzzz.... sein,ich habe dennoch werte,die ich zu leben versuche und gleichzeitig "kille" ich am PC.


----------



## Haddriggl (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

Super PC GAMES

Endlich mal eine ordentliche Initiative!!! Finde das total Klasse, hoffentlich gibt es ein große Beteiligung. Leider komme ich aus einem anderen Bundesland, und kann selbst nicht mitmachen. Aber an alle aus Bayern macht mit, nutzt diese Chance den Herrn von der CDU/CSU mal die Meinung zu sagen.


----------



## DatAndy (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

OMG


----------



## AMDSpider (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ich bin froh NICHT in Bayern zu leben, und deshalb muss ich nicht mitmachen.
Aber vielleicht schreibe ich den Herrn Beckstein mal wieder eine eMail, denn ich weiss noch immer was er letzten Sommer getan hat.

By the way: Wählt eigentlich überhaupt jemand unter 65 die Christlichsoziale Union?
Nein.
Also habe ich das dumpfe Gefühl, dass diese Aktion nicht allzuviel bringen wird, weil die ganzen mit Volkstrachten gekleideten Seniorenrunden nicht mal wissen, was ein PC Game überhaupt ist.
Ja eigentlich kennen die noch nichtmal die Bedeutung der Wörter "PC" und "Game", weil mit diesem englischen neumodernen Zeugs-Dings kommen die geistig nicht mehr zurecht.
Die haben nur mal irgendwo in der Zeitung gelesen das Konputahspiele böse sind genau wie Rockmusik, und deshalb verboten werden müssen.

Aber diese Aktion und die CSU-Fotomontage ist genial. Man könnte das gross ausdrucken und in der Nacht auf die Tür des Landtages nageln.

Apropros, einer der CSU-Typen hat ja das Quote abgegeben:  "keiner hat universelles Recht sich Gewalt anzusehen."
Dieser arme verwirrte weltfremde Mann glaubt, er sei der Moralapostel der Welt - ich und jeder andere auch ziehen sich soviel Real Gore Footage und Gewalt und Pornos wie auch immer wir wollen aus dem Internet, an Websites wie Blood is Red Patches oder rotten, und an kommenden id Soft Shootern wird irgendeine bayrische Innenpolitik rein GAR NICHTS ändern.
Tz tz tz tz tz tz tz ein Schälchen Mitleid für diesen armen Mann, der wohl Killerspiele verbieten will, aber leider das Internet nicht abschalten kann (und damit auch die Downloadmöglichkeiten dieser Spiele nicht). 

Totschweigen kann man die CSU ja leider nicht, denn aufgrund der Überalterung der Gesellschaftsstrukturen gewinnen erzkonservative Sekten immer mehr an Boden.
Deshalb ist man wirklich gezwungen, etwas zu tun. Und die Idee mit dieser Spielekiller-Propaganda ist ziemlich gut, ich werde das gleich mal an alle meine Bekannten weitermailen.


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (3. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				spw am 03.09.2008 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Fluffybaerchen am 03.09.2008 18:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist von Dir vieles geschrieben wo ich AUCH derselben Meinung bin.

Aber..... die Detschen Bürger lassen ziemlich viel mit sich machen - und reden sich nur den Mund fusselig.

Von daher ist eine Aktion besser als Forumbeiträge zu tippen... sinnlos das Ganze.

Ach: Und mit den Schulklassen wo über 80% Nicht-Deutsche (und meist kriminell angehauchte) Menschen sitzen, und wo deshalb auch kein Unterricht möglich ist - da gebe ich Dir völlig Recht. Aber das ist auch nicht der Fehler von uns doofen Bürgern. Vielmehr der Fehler der lässigen Einwanderungsgesetze. Und wer kann das jetzt noch rückgängig machen.

Hat Italien eine so hohe Rate an Immigranten? .....ich denke wir sind einfach zu überbevölkert in Detuschland. Ich bin nicht Rechts, aber das ist eine TATSACHE.

Tut mir leid... wollte nicht aufstacheln jetzt... aber es BLEIBT eine Tastsache.....


----------



## Haddriggl (3. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				spw am 03.09.2008 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Fluffybaerchen am 03.09.2008 18:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Naja so lächerlich finde ich das garnicht. Und es gibt genug Menschen die sich mit der Materie nicht beschäftigen und auch nicht auskennen. Und solche Leute steigen auf so ein Gewäsch voll ein.
Die Themen die Du ansprichst sind zweifellos wichtig. Und haben vorallem ne ganz andere Priorität. Aber trotzdem müssen auch Dinge wie diese angesprochen werden. Und genau deshalb finde ich das eine sehr gute Sache. 

MFG


----------



## deus-ex-machina111 (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

Vielen herzlichen Dank für diese Initiative!!!

Auch ich bin der Meinung dass man diesen ignoranten erzkonservativen Populisten mal zeigen sollte dass Games schon längst zum festen Bestandteil unserer Kultur gleichzusetzen mit Filmen und Musik geworden sind und nicht etwas teuflisches und abgrundtief Böses sind. Ich mach auf jeden Fall mit und hoffe dass dies hohe Wellen nach sich schlägt!

Allen Kritikern kann ich hier nur sagen dass es hier nicht darum geht die Killerspieldebatte zu etwas lebenswichtigem zu deklarieren sondern darum der öffentlichen Kreuzigung von Computerspielen Einhalt zu gebieten, es geht hier noch nicht einmal um Politik sondern ums Prinzip bzw. die öffentliche Meinung!


----------



## Cornholio04 (3. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				spw am 03.09.2008 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Fluffybaerchen am 03.09.2008 18:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm... vor knapp 80 Jahren habt Ihr uns einen kleinen Mann geschickt - war nich so dolle!
Hoffe Du bleibst in deinem "Vaterland"(Österreich, nicht Deutschland! falls Du dich da auch vertust, so wie der Kleine), brauchen nicht nochmal so nen Spinner. 

Konservativ? Ja! Aber definitiv auch vorurteilsbehaftet, hasserfüllt und dumm. Was gehn Dich unsere Wahlen an - oh, nichts!

Geh Heim, erziehe Hass und Intoleranz deinen Kindern an und bilde weitere "Probleme" aus. Aber halt dich hier raus Du Affe!  

Ohhhhohhoo freu ich mich auf die Antwort...


----------



## daddyprime (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

Fette Aktion! Geil und all meinen Respekt.

Ich werd mein bestes geben!


----------



## spooky3000 (3. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				spw am 03.09.2008 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Fluffybaerchen am 03.09.2008 18:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mein lieber, da sieht man die kulturellen unterschiede zwischen deutschen und ösis.

ohne jetzt arrogant wirken zu wollen, 
aber das hier ist nicht das einzige,worüber wir uns in diesem land aufregen und als bürger auch initiativ dagegen vorgehen. ich glaube nicht, daß wir unbedingt eltern sein müssen,um zu wissen, worauf man sein engagement abzielen will.
wir können im gegensatz zu unserem alpennachbarn scheinbar themen divers dokumentieren,statt alles in einen top zu werfen, ohne davon auch nur ansatzweise zu profitieren.
falls es dir nicht entgangen ist, befindest du dich auf der seite von pcgames.de !!

da wären aufreger über den 80%-anteil nicht deutschsprechender schulklassen eben fehl am platz. auch andere themen (rente,schule,erziehung) ,die du aufgreifst, werden in diesem land,auch sicherlich von mitgliedern dieses forums, zu genüge ausdiskutiert, aber passenderweise an anderen orten.

also, bevor das nächste mal ein kommentar aus österreich auf eine pc-spiele-seite rüberschwappt, erst besser nachdenken, dann tippen! ich laufe als deutscher auch nicht durch die webseiten einer österreichischen spieleplattform und frage mich,wieso großkoalitionen und die sozialpartnerschaft in österreich nicht mehr funktionieren, wenn die eigentlich frage doch eine andere ist. und da ist es mir scheißegal,ob du daddy bist oder nicht, themen werden immer dort platziert, wo sie auch hinpassen. deine vaterschaft kannst du besser bei deiner scheidung klären, wieviele kids du aber hast, interessiert thematisch hier keinen! ich muß das so  und teilweise überspitzt auf den punkt bringt, weil ich 95% deines beitrages total daneben fand.
also bitte! am thema vorbeigehende kommentare sind so überflüssig wie jörg haider in kärnten.


----------



## Leertaste (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ich sehe schon die Nachricht auf pcgames.de:

Computec zieht um...nach Baden Würtemberg

Grund: Differenzen mit der lokalen Regierung.


----------



## starwars999 (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

super sache habe gleich mal den brief per e-mail an die csu null ahnung haber gesendet.
werde den brief auch an meine zocker arbeitskollegen weitergeben und ihn ans schwarze brett bei mir in der arbeit hängen.

PS: BAYERN RULS


----------



## RobZombie (3. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				starwars999 am 03.09.2008 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> super sache habe gleich mal den brief per e-mail an die csu null ahnung haber gesendet.
> werde den brief auch an meine zocker arbeitskollegen weitergeben und ihn ans schwarze brett bei mir in der arbeit hängen.
> 
> PS: BAYERN RULS



Was wenn ihr die CSU still und heimlich einfach nicht wählt? Einfach hin und SPD ankreuzen. Die CSU Kollegen merken das dan schon wenn die Wählerzahlen den Erdkern durchbrechen.

Was meint ihr was passiert wenn ihr jetzt alle EURE Addressen angibt? Ihr kriegt gleich den Bayerntrojaner auf den PC geschmissen    (Was eigentlich kein Witz ist, denn gibts ja wirklich!)


----------



## deus-ex-machina111 (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

CSU-Kanditat für die Landtagswahl des Stimmkreises Amberg-Sulzbach:

Heinz Donhauser
heinz.donhauser@asamnet.de


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (3. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				RobZombie am 03.09.2008 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Was wenn ihr die CSU still und heimlich einfach nicht wählt? Einfach hin und SPD ankreuzen. Die CSU Kollegen merken das dan schon wenn die Wählerzahlen den Erdkern durchbrechen.




Wenn schon Trübsalblasen am Wahlabend angesagt ist, dann sollen die Herrschaften auch wissen, warum -- Rauchverbot, Transrapid, Studiengebühren, die Möglichkeiten sind ja vielfältig.

Insofern muss man schon sagen, was einem stinkt. Schließlich gibt es nur alle vier bis fünf Jahre die Möglichkeit, die Schwätzer unter den Politikern dort zu packen, wo es weh tut: bei den Wählerstimmen. Das nächste Mal eben 2013...das ist noch lange hin.

Protest in Nicht-Wahlkampfzeiten verpufft. Deshalb: handeln!

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Jan3000 (3. September 2008)

*AW:*



> OMG ich bin zwar ösi aber was hier abgeht ist doch das letzte!
> 
> Ihr verurteilt das oberflächliche und kenntnislose handeln der CSU und startet dagegen eine kampagne auf genau dem selben niveau!
> 
> ...



Die Themen die du ansprichst haben mit dem hier nichts zu tun aber du meinst diese Themen seien wichtiger und das hier lächerlich, beschreibst dich aber selbst als Pc Zocker. Ziehmlich denunziatorisch!


----------



## Streiter-Innos (3. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

so ises gut ! von diesen ochsen sollte man sich nix sagen lassen !


----------



## RobZombie (3. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*



			
				Streiter-Innos am 03.09.2008 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> so ises gut ! von diesen ochsen sollte man sich nix sagen lassen !




Wenn ich mir das nochmal überlege....nur wegen KILLERSPIELEN diese Aktion zu starten...naja.hmmm. weiso nimmt man nicht gleich noch mehr mitrein. Wie schon oben erwähnt z.B. auch Studiengebühren, Transrapid usw. auch den Bundestrojaner


----------



## Stuttgart30 (3. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Ich bin seit über zehn Jahren PC Games 
Abonnent und habe erstmalig wirklich große 
Lust mein Abo für immer und ewig 
aufzukündigen. Liebe PC Games, das was ihr 
hier macht ist das Letzte und meiner Meinung 
nach unseriös. Ich wohne nicht in Bayern und 
demnach auch schon kein CSU-Wähler, aber 
hier Wahlkampf zu machen und hier Wähler 
und wohl davon auch viele Jungwähler 
aufgrund eines lächerlichen Themas 
beeinflussen zu wollen ist Rattenfängerei.
Wenn die NPD für ungeschnittene Shooter ist, 
geht ihr dann für die auch in den Wahlkampf?
Ihr könnt Euch aber sicher sein, dass viele 
Hirnis Eurem niveaulosen Aufruf folgen. Sehr 
traurig!


----------



## munsterbuster (3. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Ja geht das Sozialisten- und Kommunistenpack wählen. Dann habt ihr keine Zeit mehr zum spielen. Dann heisst es 12 Stunden arbeiten, für 1/3 weniger Geld und 20% mehr Sozial- und Planwirtschaftsausgaben. Und das nur für den Erstjob.


----------



## MartinXY (3. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

wirklich eine klasse aktion! 
schade, dass ich weder in bayern wohne noch volljährig bin... *gg*


----------



## ChrisD (3. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Also nun mal ernsthaft,

Das Verbot für "Killerspiele" an einem ziemlich dumben bayerischen Minister Herrmann festzumachen, ist nicht wirklich sinnvoll. Ähnliches haben andere Parteien wie die SPD und die Grünen ja auch in ihren PProgrammen, weil es ja nicht nur zu Gewalt sondern zur allgemeinen Verdummung führt. Stammt aus einer Rede von Kurt Beck im übrigen. Wen wählen wir denn dann? Die Grünen haben eine ganz ähnliche Sichtweise.  Sehr viele andere demokratisch legitimierte Parteien bleiben nicht mehr, da auch die Freien Demokraten sich hier auf eher zweifelhafte Studien verlassen.
Meinetwegen soll es der HErr Herrmann doch verbieten, ich kaufe meine Erwachsenentitel in Holland oder Österreich wo nach PEGI kontrolliert wird und so wandern deutsche Entwickler eben nach Ungarn oder sonst wohin und dieser dummdreiste, ahnungslose und völlig inkompetente Innenminister hat halt wieder ein paar Tausend Jobs in Deutschland auf dem Gewissen.


----------



## Gamaxy (3. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				homann5 am 03.09.2008 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, PC Games!!!
> 
> Wieder ein Schritt näher am Niveau der Zeitung mit den vier großen Buchstaben.
> 
> Es ist schön, daß Leute für ihre Interessen protestieren und sich somit auch politisch engagieren, aber wenn das auf einem solchen Niveau passiert, kann es nur nach hinten losgehen.



Welches Problem hast du genau mit dem Niveau?
Die Redaktion der PC Games ruft dazu auf, sich aktiv am politischen Prozess zu beteiligen. Sonst wird immer moniert, dass die Wähler das nicht tun und nur brav alle paar Jahre ihr Kreuzchen auf dem Stimmzettel setzen. Wenn dann mal jemand dazu aufruft, in Kontakt mit den Verantwortlichen zu treten, ist es auch nicht recht. Wie denn nun?

Das einzige, was man evtl. bemängeln kann, ist der Slogan. Allerdings finde ich es nicht niveaulos, wenn man den Jargon der Politiker aufgreift und ihnen damit versucht klarzumachen, auf welchem Niveau _sie_ sich eigentlich mit dieser unseligen "Killerspiel"-Debatte bewegen. Wahrscheinlich muss man so eine Kampagne sogar so provokant aufziehen, damit überhaupt eine Chance besteht, dass damit was bewegt werden kann.


----------



## PCG-SW (3. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Fluffybaerchen am 03.09.2008 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch mitgemacht. Scanne das Formular gerade ein und sende es dann per email an die jeweiligen angegebenen Stellen (mailadressen).
> 
> Superleistung von euch!



Sind wir schon mal zwei 

Grüße
Stefan W.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (3. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*



			
				Stuttgart30 am 03.09.2008 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wohne nicht in Bayern und
> demnach auch schon kein CSU-Wähler, aber
> hier Wahlkampf zu machen und hier Wähler
> und wohl davon auch viele Jungwähler
> ...




Für sich betrachtet sind alle politischen Themen "lächerlich" - Rauchverbot? Juckt mich als Nichtraucher nicht. Transrapid? Fahr ich halt mit der S-Bahn oder mit dem Auto. Studiengebühren? Studiere nicht, insofern wurscht. Und so weiter...

Eine Indizierung oder ein Verbot von GTA 4, wie es ganz konkret in diesen Tagen gefordert wird, widerspricht den Interessen von weiten Teilen unserer Leser und Community. Ich denke nicht, dass Achselzucken die richtige Antwort sein kann. Wenn wir "Auto Motor und Sport" wären, müssten wir uns ganz selbstverständlich gegen Mautgebühren, Steuerabzocke oder ein Tempolimit zur Wehr setzen. Das würden die Leser zu Recht von uns erwarten.

PC Games ist Interessensvertretung vieler Hunderrtausend PC-Spieler - deshalb tun wir das.

Ich war mehrere Male live dabei, als dem bayerischen Ministerpräsidenten das Wörtchen "Killerspiel" so schnell über die Lippen kam wie ein "Guten Morgen" -- ohne dass er Ross und Reiter nennen müsste.

Es liegt uns völlig fern, Wahlkampfempfehlungen abzugeben -- es ist nicht so, dass wir die Wahlprogramme von SPD, Linke, FDP, Grüne, Freien Wählern gutheißen.

Wenn ein Politiker Action-Adventures auf eine Stufe stellt mit Straftatbeständen wie Kinderpornographie und Nazipropanda, dann kann und darf man m. E. nicht schweigen. Uns und vielen weiteren Redaktionen geht es im Wesentlichen um die Sensibilisierung von Wählern und Gewählt-werden-Wollern.

Und wie gesagt: So oft hat man nicht die Gelegenheit, Gehör bei Politikern zu finden. Schon in vier Wochen ist die Wahl gelaufen -- und es wird deutlich schwieriger bis unmöglich, den Gamern eine Stimme zu geben.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Gebbo08 (3. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

find ich ne coole aktion...wenn politiker rein aus populistischen gründen (grade im erzkonservativen bayern) zu so nem inhaltsleeren quatsch aufrufen kann, kann die (wahlberechtigten) gemeinschaft von PCG auch zum gegenboykott = Nicht-Wahl aufrufen


----------



## NWandWT (3. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Klasse Aktion ! Ich habe das Formular gleich ausgefüllt und werde es demnächst persönlich bei der hiesigen CSU abgeben. Denkt euch übrigens nichts wegen den Leuten die euch hier angreifen, die sind wahrscheinlich selber alle "Weißwurstfanatiker" bei der CDU/CSU.


----------



## RobZombie (3. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Ich wähl die freien Wähler! Da macht mein Mathematiklehrer mit . Wer in der FOS Augsburg im Technikzweig war, müsste ihm sein Gesicht sofort erkennen - ich war fürs erste aber mehr als geschockt und verwundert. Sieht man ja nicht alle Tage...so seinen Mathelehrer auf nem Werbeplakat.


----------



## PeterHantsche (3. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*



			
				munsterbuster am 03.09.2008 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja geht das Sozialisten- und Kommunistenpack wählen. Dann habt ihr keine Zeit mehr zum spielen. Dann heisst es 12 Stunden arbeiten, für 1/3 weniger Geld und 20% mehr Sozial- und Planwirtschaftsausgaben. Und das nur für den Erstjob.



Hab ich da was verpasst?

Bis auf die Planwirtschaft passen die genannten Nachteile besser zu den Konservativen, die geistig noch in den Zeiten vor Bismarck leben... Wo's noch keine Krankenversicherung ("Lohnnebenkosten senken!") usw gab.

Fazit: Politische Bildung=mangelhaft Herr munsterbuster!

El Moi


----------



## Atropa (3. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Ich lebe zwar nicht in Bayern und die Aktion an sich mag vielleicht ok sein, aber muss das ganze wirklich so reiserisch präsentiert werden ? alleine der Ausdruck "Spielekiller" vermittelt mir kein seriösen Stil und wär ich Politiker, würde ich auf sowas erst recht nicht reagieren.


----------



## NWandWT (3. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*



			
				Atropa am 03.09.2008 20:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lebe zwar nicht in Bayern und die Aktion an sich mag vielleicht ok sein, aber muss das ganze wirklich so reiserisch präsentiert werden ? alleine der Ausdruck "Spielekiller" vermittelt mir kein seriösen Stil und wär ich Politiker, würde ich auf sowas erst recht nicht reagieren.



Ich glaube das ist als Wortspiel gemeint: Killerspiele - Spielekiller

Hats geklickt


----------



## broodaw (3. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*



			
				Atropa am 03.09.2008 20:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lebe zwar nicht in Bayern und die Aktion an sich mag vielleicht ok sein, aber muss das ganze wirklich so reiserisch präsentiert werden ? alleine der Ausdruck "Spielekiller" vermittelt mir kein seriösen Stil und wär ich Politiker, würde ich auf sowas erst recht nicht reagieren.



Offensichtlich handelt es sich dabei um ein Wortspiel: Killerspiele -> Spielekiller


----------



## Blockschluck (3. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Ich finde die Aktion gut. Hatte zwar sowieso nicht vor die Typen von der CSU zu wählen aber gut, dass man denen jetzt auch sagen kann wieso man es nicht tut.


----------



## saubermann666 (3. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Danke, PCG! Mehr bleib kaum zu sagen


----------



## Zock3r (3. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Wohne in Erlangen und bin daher Wähler des Stimmkreises von Herrn Innenminister Herrmann. Habe ihm daher gleich mal eine (persönlich angepasste) Email geschrieben. Schöne und leider notwendige Initiative von Euch! Mal gespannt, ob er antwortet ;o)


----------



## Zock3r (3. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Ach ja: den Text habe ich etwas nüchterner und seriöser gefasst. Einige Stellen wirkten doch arg polemisch und sauertöpfig.


----------



## megaschurke11 (3. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Zu geil die Idee THX!


----------



## Atropa (3. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*



			
				broodaw am 03.09.2008 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Offensichtlich handelt es sich dabei um ein Wortspiel: Killerspiele -> Spielekiller



Nein, wirklich jetzt.......


----------



## Schoppy (3. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

sehrschon, endlich mal was vernünftiges gegen diese penner von politikern^^


----------



## darkfuneral (3. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Schade, ich würde ja so gerne mitmachen leider bin ich als Schweizer nicht Wahlberechtigt . Vielleicht könntet ihr ja noch eine neutrale Version machen ohne Bayern darin. Schliesslich wird im Moment von diversen Schweizer Politiker auch über Killerspiele geschimpft und sie wollen auch ein Verbot einführen. Und das nur weil man in Deutschland damit auch Politisieren kann.


----------



## Blockschluck (3. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Hmm, zufällig wohne ich nicht weit entfernt vom Bayerischen Innenministerium in München.
Nachher kommt der Herr Herrmann noch vorbei und verhaut mich.


----------



## hagren (3. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Gefällt mir sehr gut, und ich würde gerne bei der Aktion mitmachen, wenn ich nicht in Österreich wohnte, wo von Killerspielen in den Medien, respektive von den Politikern kaum zu hören ist. Hätte den Brief jedoch etwas friedlicher verfasst.


----------



## Boesor (3. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				xotoxic242 am 03.09.2008 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht darum Protest zu zeigen.Aber Leute wie Du sind genau dafür verantwortlich das sich auch in anderen Dingen in Deutschland nie was ändern wird.



  Da du mich ja so gut kennst wird es schon stimmen.
Soll ich dir jetzt eine Auswahl der Demonstrationen schicken, bei denen ich dabei war?
Also echte Demos, keine E-Mail Sofaprotestaktion....


----------



## HYP82 (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

Würde da gerne mitmachen. Hab da aber leider nur meinen Zweitwohnsitz und bin daher nicht wahlberechtigt. 
Ich werde aber an alle Freunde und Bekannte appelieren, dieser Aktion zu folgen.

Daumen hoch für diese Aktion!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pleX (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

DANKE PC GAMES! 

DAS IST DAS EINZIG RICHTIGE!

Diese Leute verdienen keinen Arbeitsplatz, schon garnicht in der Regierung! Wer verurteilt, was er nicht oder nur vom sehen her kennt, der hat für mich nix in der Regierung zu suchen!

Ich wähle nur kompetente Menschen!


----------



## ghost5000 (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

Schöne Aktion! Bin leider nicht Wahhlberechtig,sonst würde ich auch mitmachen(thüringer halt    )


----------



## WarStorm (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

Gründen wir die Gamer Partei!


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

Für mich gibt es eh nicht scheinheiligeres auf der Welt, als ein Politiker. Auf der einen Seite faseln sie was von Jugendschutz und wie böse doch alles ist und auf der anderen Seite lassen sie sich dann mit einem Bierkrug auf dem Oktoberfest fotografieren.    

Finde ich gut, dass sich PCGames solche Mühe macht und so eine Aktion startet. Sowas hätte ich mir auch gerne bei diesen Online-Aktivierungen bei Spielen gewünscht, bei dem der ehrliche Käufer drangsaliert wird.


----------



## STF (3. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*



			
				Stuttgart30 am 03.09.2008 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die NPD für ungeschnittene Shooter ist,
> geht ihr dann für die auch in den Wahlkampf?
> Ihr könnt Euch aber sicher sein, dass viele
> Hirnis Eurem niveaulosen Aufruf folgen. Sehr
> traurig!


 1. Hier wird ja für keine Partei geworben.

2. Und wer sagt dir dass diese "Hirnis" nicht von vornherein schon die "falsche" Partei wählen?


@ Atropa:

Klar ist es reißerisch, zumindest die Headline. 
Aber oftmals und gerade im Wahlkampf, kennen die Politiker wohl doch nur diese Sprache, wie mir scheint. 
Scheinbar muss man ihnen auf ihrem Level begegnen um eine Kommunikation zu starten, bzw. um seine Standpunkte (was dieses Thema angeht) klar zu machen.
Wer noch andere Anliegen an seine Volksvertreter hat, kann diese ja auch noch an/aufführen.


----------



## hightake (3. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Endlich mal eine offensive Aktion, gegen den blinden Aktionismus von Dummschwätzern!


----------



## gamerschwein (3. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*



			
				PeterHantsche am 03.09.2008 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> munsterbuster am 03.09.2008 20:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darf ich daran erinnern , dass die größte innenpolitische Leistung Bismarcks die Einrichtung der Kranken- und im Allgemeinen der Sozialversicherungen war?
Deine politische Bildung ist wohl die mangelhafte , nicht die musterbusters....


----------



## CoDii84 (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Ich hab den mal geschrieben und meine Meinung bei den mal dargelegt


----------



## Kryszick (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

@gamerschwein: Er schrieb ja auch VOR Bismarck


----------



## gamerschwein (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*



			
				Kryszick am 04.09.2008 00:39 schrieb:
			
		

> @gamerschwein: Er schrieb ja auch VOR Bismarck


Fuck ich hab "von" gelesen


----------



## Banjo14 (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

http://www.kulturrat.de/detail.php?detail=1384&rubrik=2


> Berlin, den 03.09.2008. Vor eineinhalb Jahren, im Februar 2007, forderte der Deutsche Kulturrat die Politik auf, beim Verbot von Computerspielen nicht über das Ziel hinauszuschießen. Die seit dieser Zeit geführte differenzierte Debatte zu Computerspielen hat populistische Forderungen nach einem Verbot von gewalthaltigen Computerspielen auch für Erwachsene in den Hintergrund treten lassen. Jetzt hat der Bayerische Innenminister Joachim Hermann die Forderung nach Verboten für Computerspiele wieder ins Gespräch gebracht.
> 
> Der Geschäftsführer des Deutschen Kulturrates, Olaf Zimmermann, sagte: „Eigentlich war die Debatte um das Verbot von gewalthaltigen Computerspielen längst beendet. Sowohl in der Politik als auch in den Verbänden bestand Einvernehmen, dass die Kraft besser in die Ausbildung von Medienkompetenz bei Kindern, Jugendlichen und Erwachsenen sowie in die Auszeichnung guter Computerspiele gesteckt werden sollte, statt in einen Verbotsaktionismus zu verfallen, der in Zeiten des Internets ohnehin schwer durchsetzbar ist. Anerkanntermaßen hat Deutschland im Vergleich zu anderen Staaten besonders strikte Jugendschutzregelungen und das ist auch gut so. Handlungsbedarf besteht darin, gewaltfreie, anspruchsvolle Computerspiele stärker bekannt zu machen. Der geplante Deutsche Computerspielepreis der Bundesregierung zielt genau in diese Richtung und ist daher eine positive Maßnahme. Dem Vernehmen nach bemüht sich gerade die Bayerische Staatsregierung besonders darum, dass der Preis in München verliehen wird. Vor diesem Hintergrund ist die Forderung nach dem Verbot von Computerspielen ein schlechter bayerischer Running Gag in Wahlkampfzeiten.“


----------



## BigPsycho (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Hm,
ich bin wahrlich schockiert. Eine solche starke politische Äußerung in einem Spielemagazin? 
"Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten" fällt mir dazu nur ein.
Ich will von der Redaktion der PC-Games genauso wenig eine Einschätzung zur aktuellen politischen Lage haben, wie vom Spiegel einen tiefgehenden Spieletest.

Klar, man kann seinen Unmut äußern über Themen die im Wahlkampf angesprochen werden, aber muss es wirklich gleich eine solch polarisierende Aktion sein? Sich einerseits über Populismus beschweren und ihn dann selbst benutzen ("Killerspiele" --> "Spielekiller"), ist schon ein wenig komisch. Die Aufforderung eine Partei nicht zu wählen ist ja schon mehr als deutlich, sowas muss wirklich nicht sein. Ist es wirklich Bestandteil einer politischen Meinungsbildung Menschen zum Spam aufzufordern, noch dazu aus ganz Deutschland, wenn in Bayern Landtagswahl ist?

Ich glaube, dass ein solcher Sturmlauf von Briefen und Mails mit Sicherheit nicht förderlich für die Sache sein wird, ich befürchte es wird eher ein Bärendienst, den ihr damit leistet.
Das soll nicht heißen, dass ich für ein Verbot der Herstellung bin, aber ein wenig Feingefühl hätte einer solchen Sache mit Sicherheit nicht geschadet.

MfG


----------



## Banjo14 (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Was ich noch hinzufügen wollte: 
"Die Gaming-Branche zeichnet das einzigartige Zusammenspiel von Kunst, Kreativität und Hightech aus." 
Das ist ein Zitat von Günther Beckstein. Der hat die Spieleindustrie schon lange für sich entdeckt und war schon auf einigen Events (ich glaub Olymptronica2007 oder sowas und making games 0.

Eine Aktion in Verbindung mit dem Deutschen Kulturrat würde in der Öffentlichkeit um einiges seriöser wahr und vor allem Ernst genommen werden.


----------



## blaCk-SourCe (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

yes! zeigt profil! macht stimmung! hetzt das volk auf! ich schreib jetzt mal ein paar mails *g*


----------



## yeager-y3k (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Also ich muss sagen, dass ich wahrlich freudig überrascht bin, endlich mal etwas Bewegung in diesem Lande zu sehen. Da sagt man, die Deutschen seien zu träge und lassen sich alles gefallen. Die Resultate sind zahlreich.
- Online-Überwachung
- Studiengebühren
- Entmündigung
- diese Liste lässt sich mit beliebig vielen politischen Unverschämtheiten fortsetzen.
Aber bisher ließ dieses Land einfach alles stoisch über sich ergehen. Ich zahle diese verdammten Sch**** Studiengebühren, starte mit einem Mega-Schuldenberg in mein Arbeitsleben und muss mich nebenbei noch online überwachen lassen... und medial entmündigen soll ich mich auch lassen?
Und endlich, ENDLICH sehe ich mal eine Farb-Bekennung. Und zwar eine RICHTIGE! Diese Verbrecher von der CDU/CSU haben wirklich lange genug freie Hand gehabt bei der totalen Verunstaltung unseres Landes. Und ein Aufbegehren dieser Art - und hier ist es der ungemeine Vorteil meiner Meinung nach, dass es eben wirklich von einem ansonsten objektiven Magazin stammt - ist ein erster Schritt in die richtige Richtung! Ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein vielleicht, aber viele Tropfen machen einen Ozean! 
Ich sage nur "Daumen Hoch, PCG! Respekt!"
Viele Grüße, der Yeager


----------



## _BoBaFeTT_ (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Wie cool ist das denn? 
Das wurde ja auch mal Zeit, das ein GamerMag zur Abstrafung  der Politik aufruft !!

GZ PC-Games und Hut ab !!

Gamer vereinigt Euch und geht zur Wahl!!
Denn wir sind nicht mehr die kleine Minderheit wie es diese Polit Opis & Omis meinen sondern die Sie sind es.


----------



## HOTBLACK (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Hallo

Stimmenboykott....     Endlich mal ne Aktion die
ich gut und in die richtige Richtung gehend finde.

Grüsse


----------



## SubZero (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Ah schön, da mach ich auch mit. Es muss endlich schluss damit sein, dass uns manche Politiker immer mehr zu unmündigen Bürgern degradieren wollen, die sie anscheinend für zu blöd halten, um zu wissen, was gut für sie ist und was nicht.

"Zensur ist, wenn man einem Erwachsenen verbietet ein Schnitzel zu essen, weil ein Baby es nicht kauen kann."

Nach diesem Motto kommt es mir vor, als ob die Politiker generell danach handeln. Wir haben weltweit schon so ziemlich die schärfsten Kontrollen und Jugendschutzmaßnahmen, aber nein, das reicht natürlich nicht... als ob es nicht schon reichen würde, die Spiele für bestimmte Altersgruppen einzuschränken (was ja ansich vernünftig ist), neeeee, lieber verbietet man diese Spiele natürlich gleich ganz.

Da diese Politiker wohl selbst nicht spielen und sich deswegen kaum damit auskennen, ist es klar, dass es sie nicht sonderlich juckt, dass diese geplanten Verbote ein "paar" Spielern bitter aufstößen, denken doch die meisten Wähler (vor allem die älteren, und davon haben wir mehr als genug) dass dieses "neumodische Zeug" die ganze Jugend verdirbt. Die reden sich dann den Mund drüber fusselig, welch ein Teufelszeug das doch ist, ohne sich auch nur einmal damit genauer befasst zu haben, aber warum auch, steht doch alles "wahrheitsgetreu" in den Zeitungen und im Fernsehn sieht man doch auch immer ach so "objektive" Bericherstattungen drüber... 

Es gibt viel zu viele, die einfach blauäugig durchs Leben gehen und anderen Leuten alles abnehem. Generell wird viel zu unkritisch mit Informationen umgegangen, doch je mehr man über ein Thema weiss, desto leichter fällt es, Informationen bezüglich dazu einzuordnen, nach Wahrheitsgehalt und Sichtweise. Damit wir effektiv etwas ändern können müssten wir den Großteil der Bevölkerung darüber aufklären, was es denn mit den Computer- und Konsolen spielen wirklich auf sich hat.
Da aber noch viele öffentlichkeitswirksame Positionen mit Leuten vom "alten Schlag" besetzt sind, wird das schwer, aber irgendwann sitzen mehr und mehr von der Generation auf diesen Positionen, die den Umgang mit den modernen Medien gewohnt sind, aber bis das soweit ist, können die Politiker uns noch viele Nerven kosten und uns unser Hobby vermiesen.



Die CSU hat in den letzten Jahren wirklich viel Mist gebaut und das mit den Spielen ist nur ein Grund, warum ich die CSU so schnell nicht mehr wähle. Ich unterstütze diese Aktion deswegen und hoffe, dass die Politiker irgendwann mal merken, dass da eine nicht zu geringe Menge an Menschen damit nicht einverstanden ist, was sie vorhaben zu tun.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Wenn die CSU nach Verboten schreit, dann kommt PCG und verlangt Differenzierung. Aber wenn PCG ganz undifferenziert zum Boykott der CSU aufruft, dann ist das völlig unbedenklich? Wenn Politiker über Games sprechen, dann wird ihnen Inkompetenz vorgeworfen. Aber eine Fachzeitschrift für Computerspiele darf einfach so ohne Weiteres über Politik reden? 

Hier wird Feuer mit Feuer bekämpft, und das auf eine sehr polemische und peinliche Art und Weise. Wie sagt man noch gleich: Das Gegenteil von gut ist gut gemeint. 

SSA


----------



## sluggard30 (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Das ist doch mal ne Maßnahme nach meinen Geschmack!  Lasst euch den engstirnigen Quatsch nicht gefallen. Wehrt euch gegen diesen intoleranten Populismus. Oh man dieser Beckstein wieder....wäre damals nur nicht dieser riesen Vogel über Bayern geflogen.


----------



## giz183 (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 04.09.2008 01:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die CSU nach Verboten schreit, dann kommt PCG und verlangt Differenzierung. Aber wenn PCG ganz undifferenziert zum Boykott der CSU aufruft, dann ist das völlig unbedenklich? Wenn Politiker über Games sprechen, dann wird ihnen Inkompetenz vorgeworfen. Aber eine Fachzeitschrift für Computerspiele darf einfach so ohne Weiteres über Politik reden?
> 
> Hier wird Feuer mit Feuer bekämpft, und das auf eine sehr polemische und peinliche Art und Weise. Wie sagt man noch gleich: Das Gegenteil von gut ist gut gemeint.
> 
> SSA


hm, also PCG ruft damit imo nicht zu nem generellen boykott der CSU auf. sie (bzw. die leute die unterschreiben) tut nur ihre meinung kund und nennt einen konkreten grund für die nicht-wahl. ok, es heißt zwar man soll das an freunde und so weiterleiten, aber es heißt auch man soll es nur abschicken wenn man hinter der sache steht. boykott wäre es imo dann wenn man _alle_ auffordern würde es abzuschicken, egal ob sie nun den grund für die aktion unterstützen oder nicht.
und über politik wird da auhc nur im zusammenhang mit spielen gesprochen, und ich finde da einer fachzeitschrift inkompetenz vorzuwerfen ist auch übertrieben. in sachen jugendschutzpolitik bei spielen kennt sich eine pc-spiele-zeitschrift mindestens 10x so gut aus wie ein x-beliebiger politiker mit "killerspielen".   
just my 2 cents...ich finde die aktion gut und da ich volljährig und aus bayern bin werd ich das ding wohl abschicken und natürlich auch nicht CSU wählen.

grüßung


----------



## SoSchautsAus (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*



			
				giz183 am 04.09.2008 02:13 schrieb:
			
		

> hm, also PCG ruft damit imo nicht zu nem generellen boykott der CSU auf. sie (bzw. die leute die unterschreiben) tut nur ihre meinung kund und nennt einen konkreten grund für die nicht-wahl.


Nichtwahl = Boykott



> ok, es heißt zwar man soll das an freunde und so weiterleiten, aber es heißt auch man soll es nur abschicken wenn man hinter der sache steht. boykott wäre es imo dann wenn man _alle_ auffordern würde es abzuschicken, egal ob sie nun den grund für die aktion unterstützen oder nicht.


Das wäre dann eine Kampagne. 



> und über politik wird da auhc nur im zusammenhang mit spielen gesprochen, und ich finde da einer fachzeitschrift inkompetenz vorzuwerfen ist auch übertrieben. in sachen jugendschutzpolitik bei spielen kennt sich eine pc-spiele-zeitschrift mindestens 10x so gut aus wie ein x-beliebiger politiker mit "killerspielen".


Ein Parteiprogramm beinhaltet aber mehr als nur Jugendschutzpolitik. Versteh mich nicht falsch: Ich bin Bayer (siehe Avatar ^^) und hab heute erst meinen Wahlschein bekommen, und ich würde never ever CSU wählen. Nur finde ich diese Aktion von PCG keinesfalls koscher. Wieviel Prozent aller Leute, die diesen Text jetzt kopieren und als Mail verschicken, haben sich weitere Gedanken dazu gemacht oder würden so etwas aus Eigeninitative machen? Vermutlich keine 5%. Beckstein und Co versuchen mit ihrer Propaganda und den Parolen die Menschen zu blenden, und es gibt leider genug, die darauf reinfallen und blind folgen ohne selbst darüber nachzudenken. Einfach auf dem Wahlzettel ein Kreuz machen - wird schon passen. Ist das nicht exakt das Gleiche, was PCG hier macht? Den Leuten einen vorgekauten Text auf dem Servierteller präsentieren, unter den sie nur noch ihr Kreuz machen und nicht weiter darüber nachdenken müssen? Das Engagement von PCG in allen Ehren, aber man sollte es sich nicht zu leicht machen, sonst verfällt man nur dem Populismus. Und der Zweck heiligt auch bei diesem Thema nicht die Mittel. 

SSA


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 04.09.2008 02:48 schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> SSA



Du siehst es viel zu moralisch. Hier geht es eindeutig um Geld. Computec AG & Partner (worunter Saturn usw. fällt) kriegen schiss weniger Knete zu bekommen (um es mal mit einfachen Worten auszudrücken) & weniger zu berichten zu haben = ebenfalls weniger Umsatz (Printausgabe). Es geht nicht darum die Partei als inkompetent darzustellen oder dergleichen. Würde PC Games im Artikel über Unzulänglichkeiten der Partei berichten, könnte man sagen "sowas will ich im Spiegel lesen aber nicht hier", aber wie gesagt hier geht es rein um die Darseinsberechtigung soz.  darum kann ich es auch nachvollziehen. Doch ich finde, das ist eine zu überzogene Reaktion und da ich sowieso kein Bayer bin, mach ich auch nicht mit  was nicht bedeutet, dass ich es nicht befürworte - schlecht wird diese Aktion für uns Gamer wohl nicht sein  wenn das ganze gesittet abläuft.

Außerdem: denkt ihr wirklich die SPD ist da besser? Da gibt es bestimmt auch Hampelmänner/-frauen, die wenn sie einmal wieder dran sind auch genau solchen Dummwählerfang betreiben werden. Und was soll man sonst wählen? FDP? NPD?    Einer schlimmer als der andere... Ja, ich bin ein Wahlverweigerer, denn mittlerweile gibt es für mich einfach keine Partei mehr, die mir zusagt - da müsste ich mich für das geringere Übel entscheiden! Ich weiss, man verachtet Wahlverweigerer, aber ich sehe das so: auch mit seiner Nicht-Wahl kann man eine Stimme abgeben, denn je weniger Wahlbeteiligung, desto mehr wird diesen Eierköpfen klar, dass die Bevölkerung nicht zufrieden ist. Auf der anderen Seite, könnte es dann passieren, dass die Fanatiker in dieser Republik mit ihren wenigen Stimmen ihrer Partei zum Sieg verhelfen, da diese dann plötzlich verhältnismäßig nicht mehr unter 5% fallen. Das ist eben das Problem, Fanatiker wählen immer.

Da weiss man nicht was man tun soll  Das geringere Übel wählen? Aber welches ist das? Sind doch alles Wölfe im Schafspelz. Wenn ich sehen würde, dass hinter einem der Schafspelze tatsächlich ein Schäfchen ist, würde ich es sofort wählen - um metaphorisch zu bleiben.


----------



## oceano (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*



> Wenn Politiker über Games sprechen, dann wird ihnen Inkompetenz vorgeworfen. Aber eine Fachzeitschrift für Computerspiele darf einfach so ohne Weiteres über Politik reden?




Selbstverständlich darf sie das. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Fachthemen, gibt es bei der Politik bzw in einer Demokratie keine "Experten-Exklusivität". Das sagt ja allein schon der Begriff Demokratie.
Darüberhinaus würden idealistische Verfechter des Demokratie-Prinzips sogar sagen, dass jeder Bürger nicht nur das Recht hat  aktiv an der Politik seines Staates mitzuwirken, sondern dies gar seine Pflicht sei.


----------



## Nahkampfbieber (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Komme zwar nicht aus Bayern (zum Glück), aber finde ich eine sehr gute Iniziative und hoffe es bewegt etwas in den Köpfen der Menschen dort unten !


----------



## Achzo (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Ich finde das - gelinde gesagt - eine Unverschämtheit. Ich will sicher vieles auf einer Spieleseite lesen, aber sicherlich nicht ein Aufruf zur Boykott einer Partei. 

Das ist echt einmal unglaublich, was die PCG-Redaktion sich da raus nimmt. Aufklärung ja, aber ein "wir wählen nicht" definitiv nein. Sowas ist absolutes BILD-Niveau. Gratuliere zum völligen Absturz, liebe PC Games.

edit: Und nein, ich bin nicht bei der CSU. Ich denke nur, dass man so ein sensibles Thema anderes diskutieren oder aufmachen sollte.


----------



## Gilthanaz (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*



			
				Achzo am 04.09.2008 08:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde das - gelinde gesagt - eine Unverschämtheit. Ich will sicher vieles auf einer Spieleseite lesen, aber sicherlich nicht ein Aufruf zur Boykott einer Partei.



Hier geht es um die Gefährdung demokratischer und verfassungsrechtlicher Grundwerte, und die PCGames hat - wie auch jeder Private - eigentlich sogar die PFLICHT, sich gegen Idiotie in der Politik zu wehren. Bisschen über den Tellerrand schauen würde Ihnen helfen. Wehret den Anfängen!  Zuerst wird vorgeschrieben, was wer spielen darf, dann ab welchem Alter, dann ab welchem IQ, und dann noch ob die Arbeiterklasse eigentlich weiter Spiele spielen soll - ich meine, die sollen arbeiten, nicht spielen. Schon gar nichts, was sie auf dumme Ideen bringt. 

Ich bin zum Glück kein Deutscher, und muss mich als Ösi nicht mit so Hirnrissigen Jugendfreigaben ärgern. Als Endzwanziger gehts mir eher darum, das jeder Dreck, der in Deutschland Fuß fasst, nach wenigen Monaten nach Österreich schwappt. Und hier entwickelt sich auch schon schön langsam alles wieder Richtung Diktatur - und das fängt genau bei solchen Details an. 

Jeder Gamer in Bayern sollte es als Pflicht empfinden, diesen Zettel zu faxen, eingeschrieben per Post zu schicken, und wenn geht persönlich dem Kandidaten in die Hand drücken. Ihr könnt noch was ändern.


----------



## Achzo (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*



			
				Gilthanaz am 04.09.2008 08:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier geht es um


... politische Stimmungsmache. Und das finde ich nicht okay. Ein Fax mit Vorlage zum Unterschreiben, dass man mit dieser Killerspieledebatte endlich aufhören soll, ja. Aber ein Aufruf zur Nichtwahl dieser Partei hat nichts mehr mit Seriosität zu tun. 

Einen Blick auf die wirklich wichtigen politischen Themen würde Ihnen nämlich auch helfen, die Welt der PC Spiele nicht als das allerwichtigste Thema zu sehen. Und dass man eben genau deswegen zwischen Parteien abwägen muss. Aber doch nicht auf diese Art und Weise.


----------



## Riq12 (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*



			
				Achzo am 04.09.2008 08:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde das - gelinde gesagt - eine Unverschämtheit. Ich will sicher vieles auf einer Spieleseite lesen, aber sicherlich nicht ein Aufruf zur Boykott einer Partei.



Richtig! Warum die CSU boykottieren? Ganz Bayern sollte boykottiert werden!!!   

Im Ernst: Ganz so schlimm und verwerflich finde ich es nicht, dass zur Nichtwahl der CSU aufgerufen wird. Jeder Interessenverband versucht doch, Wähler zu beeinflussen. Das fängt doch schon auf kommunaler Ebene an ("Wählt keine Umgehungsstraßenbauer! Unser Dorf soll schöner werden ..."). Und seiner Meinung Gehör zu verschaffen ist doch rechtens, oder? Dafür gibt es doch die Damen und Herren, so dass diese "unsere" Meinung im Landtag vertreten. 

Von daher sollten "wir" diese Aktion mit genügend Distanz betrachten und feststellen, dass sich hier eine bestimmte Interessengruppe bemerkbar machen möchte (und sei es, wie oben jemand erwähnte, aus finanziellen Gründen) und durchaus gängige Mitel dazu verwendet, ihre Sache vorzubringen.

Gruß

Riq

PS: Wenn ich in Bayern leben würde (_müsste_) würde ich wohl auch so einen Schrieb abschicken. Hauptkriterien für meine Wahlentscheidung wären aber andere.


----------



## Jimmy1503 (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Ich lebe zwar nicht in Bayern, aber ich überlege, die Email-Vorlage zu nutzen, anzupassen und trotzdem abzuschicken...
Es ist eine Dreistigkeit sonder Gleichen, was die Damen und Herren Volkszertreter sich da erlauben!
Ich bin ein weitestgehend vorurteilsfreier Mensch, doch manchmal kann ich mich des Eindrucks nicht erwähren, das die Regierung in Bayern gern zu den Zeiten König Ludwigs zurückkehren möchte... der König befielt nach seinem Gutdünkten und das Volk hat zu gehorchen...
Nach all den Eskapaden mit Onlinedurchsuchungen, Datensammlung und dem lächerlichen Vorschlag (kam allerdings nicht aus Bayern, soweit ich mich erinnere) Kinderüberraschungseier zu verbieten, ist dies ein neues Highlight in der politischen Einfallslosigkeit in Deutschland.

Was soll dieser Unsinn?! 
Haben wir nicht Arbeitslose, eine stagnierende Wirtschaft und Staatsverschuldung oder Probleme in der Bildung und Versorgung unserer Kinder, das man sich auf die "bösen Computerspieler" stürzen muss?!?

Danke für diese Aktion und weiter so. Lasst euch nicht verarschen! 

Wir haben sie gewählt und wir können auch abwählen!

Also macht mit und zeigt der Regierung, wer in diesem Land das sagen hat:
WIR als Wähler!!!


----------



## vince2005 (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Saugeil. Alle Daumen hoch für die Redaktion der PC Games. 
Finde ich total klasse von Euch diese Aktion ins leben zu rufen. Endlich hören die Politiker mal was den Leuten, auf denen Sie sonst immer rumhacken. Ihr habt meine vollste Unterstützung!!


----------



## Demondead (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Einmal, nur dieses eine mal find ichs schade, nicht im Ausland zu leben um da mitmachen zu können


----------



## Konsolenkiller (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Ich komme aus Bayern und bin seit kurzem nach Hessen gezogen und seit dem fällt mir immer mehr auf, was die Bayern für ne Politik betreiben-scheisse...Für diese Politiker kann Steuerverschwendung, Arbeitslosigkeit, immer mehr Familien an der Armutsgrenze...nicht wichtiger sein wie die Diskussion über sogenannte Killerspiele. Wäre Bayern ein eigenständiger Staat-das Leben wäre traurig in diesem Land-armes Bayern wo gehst Du hin...


----------



## EDGUY (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Zu Beginn der Depatte über "Killerspiele" belächelte ich die Politiker. Mit der Zeit zeigte sich, dass sie wirklich Gestze entwerfen. Das gefällt mir nicht. Ich finde diese Aktion genau richtig. Nicht um jetzt eine "Revolution"    zu starten, sondern, wie Petra meinte, damit CSU-Politiker wissen, warum sie Stimmen verlieren (und das werden sie, wie jedes Jahr). Hab meine 7 Mails raus.

Wenn jetzt alle Gamer in Bayern sich an dieser "Aktion" beteiligen, würde eine Lobby geschaffen werden, die Politiker endlich zum Nachdenken bringen würde, vor allem, wenn man sich die jämmerliche Wahlbeteiligung anschaut. Wir leben nicht in einem Überwachungsstaat sondern nach wie vor in einer Demokratie, und durch Wahlen hat der Bürger eben genau *dieses* Mitbestimmungsrecht, was oft vermisst wird. 

Mitbestimmen (Wählen) statt Resignieren
Lämmer werdet zu Wölfen


ok genug jetzt...


----------



## crackajack (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*



			
				[url=http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=popup&s=help.netiquette schrieb:
			
		

> Netiquette[/url]]Immer wieder wird die Möglichkeit diskutiert oder sogar dazu aufgefordert, sogenannte "Mailbomben" an bestimmte Personen oder Organisationen (z.B. USK, BPjS, Spielehersteller etc.) zu senden, d.h. sehr viele [...] Dateien an die vermeintliche Mail-Adresse dieser Person, Firma oder Organisation zu senden. Bitte beteiligen Sie sich an so etwas niemals!


----------



## XGreeboX (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Ich komme aus Bayern, bin über 18 und werde den Brief einschicken (und die Kasper natürlich auch nicht wählen).


----------



## Leertaste (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*



			
				crackajack am 04.09.2008 11:17 schrieb:
			
		

> [url=http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=popup&s=help.netiquette schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Netiquette[/url]]Immer wieder wird die Möglichkeit diskutiert oder sogar dazu aufgefordert, sogenannte "Mailbomben" an bestimmte Personen oder Organisationen (z.B. USK, BPjS, Spielehersteller etc.) zu senden, d.h. sehr viele [...] Dateien an die vermeintliche Mail-Adresse dieser Person, Firma oder Organisation zu senden. Bitte beteiligen Sie sich an so etwas niemals!



 Netiquette just owned PCG-Aktion


----------



## PeterHantsche (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*



			
				Kryszick am 04.09.2008 00:39 schrieb:
			
		

> @gamerschwein: Er schrieb ja auch VOR Bismarck


Tja, wer lesen kann und so weiter 
Naja, kommt vor im Gedränge...


----------



## Vordack (4. September 2008)

*AW:*

Finde ich auch klasse. Ich komme aber aus Berlin 

ABER meine Stiefmutter und meiin Dad sind beide in München gemeldet, ahb an beide geschickt und beie machen es.


----------



## Fansoftware (4. September 2008)

*AW:*

Bitte alle dieses Bild nehmen und hinsetzen wo es nur geht, aber die Foren Regeln ect. beachten!

http://img512.imageshack.us/img512/2894/letsfightob7.png


----------



## eX2tremiousU (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 04.09.2008 01:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die CSU nach Verboten schreit, dann kommt PCG und verlangt Differenzierung. Aber wenn PCG ganz undifferenziert zum Boykott der CSU aufruft, dann ist das völlig unbedenklich? Wenn Politiker über Games sprechen, dann wird ihnen Inkompetenz vorgeworfen. Aber eine Fachzeitschrift für Computerspiele darf einfach so ohne Weiteres über Politik reden?
> 
> Hier wird Feuer mit Feuer bekämpft, und das auf eine sehr polemische und peinliche Art und Weise. Wie sagt man noch gleich: Das Gegenteil von gut ist gut gemeint.
> 
> SSA


Sehe ich ganz ähnlich. Zumal ich generell glaube, dass sich solche Aktionen eher an die intellektuellen U-Boot-Fahrer richten, die sich prinzipiell nicht für Politik interessieren, aber jede Gelegenheit nutzen, um Zustände zu kritisieren, obwohl meist eine fundierte Grundlage fehlt. Imho spricht das hier vorzüglich Protestwähler an (die sich nicht entscheiden können, ob man nun NPD wählen soll, weil die für die Todesstrafe für Triebtäter sind, oder die Linke, weil die so lustige Sachen versprechen, die eh niemals umgesetzt werden können, weil es an der Finanzier- und Realisierbarkeit mangelt). 

Der Spieler / Wähler, der WIRKLICH Interesse an politischen Zusammenhängen hat, wird Parteien wohl kaum wegen Faktoren wie evtl. Verboten von Videospielen ausklammern, sondern das restliche Wahlprogramm in Relation betrachten. Anhand vieler Kommentare hier frage ich mich ja überhaupt, ob man einigen Leuten die Waffe "Demokratie" in die Hand geben sollte...

Regards, eX!


----------



## moskitoo (4. September 2008)

*AW:*

Es ist vielleicht übertrieben seine Wahlentscheidung von einem Spieleverbot abhängig zu machen.
Der ausschlaggebende Punkt ist für mich, wie sie es machen:

"Herstellungsverbot"

Die meisten Spiele werden im Ausland hergestellt. Sinnvollere Alternative: Vertriebsverbot 
Was kann hierfür der Grund sein:
Hat er sich zu wenig mit dem Thema beschäftigt?
Will er der Wählerschaft vorgaukeln dann sein endgültig Schluss mit den Killerspielen?

"Um die Jugend zu schützen"

Anstatt den bereits vorhandenen Jugendschutz wirksamer zu machen, wird mit der "Holzhammer" Methode nach einem Verbot geschrien. Scheint Medienwirksamer zu sein.
Man könnte ja auch die Eltern bzw. Verkäufer etwas besser aufklären. Nachteil: 
Die Eltern oder Verkäufer/innen könnten sich angegriffen fühlen,  und das ist schlecht für die Wahl. Lieber ein paar Gamer verärgern, die sind deutlich weniger. 

Ohne viel Hintergrundwissen:

Spezialisten bzw. betroffenen (Spieler) die nicht ihrer Meinung sind werden ignoriert. Dafür wird Leuten wie Herrn Pfeiffer Gehör geschenkt der behauptet World of Warcraft sei ein Spiel mit Soldaten und Sanitäter.

"Killerspiel"

Mir ist bis heute keine Definition untergekommen. Das heißt es ist noch unklar was eigentlich Verboten werden soll.

Wer sagt mir dass sie es mit anderen Themen in der Politik genauso handhaben?
Ich kann mich ja nicht mit allen Dingen so gut auskennen wie mit Computerspielen. 

Ehrlich, ich kann so einer Partei nicht vertrauen. Wer es dennoch kann, soll sie wählen.

Und nur weil man nicht CSU/CDU wählt ist man noch lange kein NPD/REP/Linke Wähler.


----------



## Boesor (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 04.09.2008 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Anhand vieler Kommentare hier frage ich mich ja überhaupt, ob man einigen Leuten die Waffe "Demokratie" in die Hand geben sollte...
> 
> Regards, eX!



Das fragst nicht nur du.
Aber in Threads wie diesen steht man in der Regel relativ einsam und wird geradezu weggespült von den immer gleichen Irrtümern (Indizieren = Verbieten) und Pauschalweisheiten (Politikern gehts doch eh nur um das eigene Geld)


----------



## oceano (4. September 2008)

*AW:*



> Anhand vieler Kommentare hier frage ich mich ja überhaupt, ob man einigen Leuten die Waffe "Demokratie" in die Hand geben sollte...



Ja sollte man. Definitiv und uneingeschränkt. Die noch "beste" Alternative dazu wäre die Schaffung einer geistigen Elite in einem Staat wo zwar alle gleich wären, aber einige doch noch gleicher als andere.   

und am Ende sitzen die fetten Schweine dann in ihren Herrenhäusern und schlagen sich den Wanst voll, während die anderen bei Minimal-Rationen die Windmühlen bauen


----------



## Achzo (4. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				oceano am 04.09.2008 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> > Anhand vieler Kommentare hier frage ich mich ja überhaupt, ob man einigen Leuten die Waffe "Demokratie" in die Hand geben sollte...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, Windmühlen!

Aber dennoch frage ich mich ob die politische Bildung in den Schulen funktioniert, wenn sich scheinbar so viele so leicht beeinflussen lassen (und das bei einer Thematik die von der "Wichtigkeit" her mehr als grenzwertig ist).


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*



			
				Boesor am 04.09.2008 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 04.09.2008 12:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wobei sich mindestens Christian Pfeiffer von einer Indizierung die Wirkung eines Verbots erhofft -- es darf ja nicht dafür geworben werden und du kriegst es im Durchschnitts-Saturn/-Karstadt/-Müller/-... nicht mehr. Ergo verkauft sich ein GTA 4 nicht mehr 200.000 Mal auf Playstation 3, sondern nur noch 20.000 oder 2.000 Mal. Erwachsenen wird der Kauf ganz erheblich erschwert (egal ob im stationären oder im Versandhandel).

Und natürlich fordert die Politik ganz explizit ein "Herstellungs- und VertriebsVERBOT" von Killerspielen - darum geht's ja. Wenn GTA 4 gemeint ist, sind auch Far Cry, Battlefield, STALKER, Half-Life, Counter-Strike, Call of Duty, Crysis, Age of Conan gemeint.

Halleluja...

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Boesor (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*



			
				Petra_Froehlich am 04.09.2008 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 04.09.2008 12:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eben das wäre doch mal einen Versuch wert.
Würde sich z.B. Saturn bei einem Blockbuster wie GTA wirklich komplett aus dem vertrieb zurückziehen, oder würde man auch das unter der Theke Geschäft mitmachen
Alles eine Frage der Nachfrage.
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, es würden sich recht schnell entsprechende Umstellungen ergeben und wenn es nicht bei Saturn ist würden sich halt andere darauf spezialisieren.


----------



## Boesor (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*



			
				Petra_Froehlich am 04.09.2008 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn GTA 4 gemeint ist, sind auch Far Cry, Battlefield, STALKER, Half-Life, Counter-Strike, Call of Duty, Crysis, Age of Conan gemeint.



Den Schluss würde ich nicht zu voreilig ziehen und ebensowenig fordert *die politik* ein Verbot.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*



			
				Petra_Froehlich am 04.09.2008 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Halleluja...


Die Kernidee einer Aktion gegen den politischen Aktionismus ist lobenswert. Nur die Ausführung finde ich etwas unvorteilhaft, da so mal wieder nur das Kiddyimage der Subkultur "Gamer" fulminant bestätigt wird. "Ich wähle keine Spielekiller". Sorry, aber das ist in meinen Augen ein extrem billiger Aufhänger. Hätte man da nicht einen diplomatischeren und intellektuelleren Weg finden können? Wen will man mit der Phrase ansprechen? Primär doch Jungwähler mit minimalem Politikinteresse, denen es prinzipiell eh egal ist, wer gerade regiert. Altwähler, "Intellektuelle" und Touristen der politischen Berglandschaften werden damit kaum etwas anfangen können. Ich würde so ein Briefchen nicht abschicken - obwohl ich Spieler bin und obwohl ich gegen Verbote und massive Stimmungsmache bin. 

GamingIsNotACrime hatte doch vor einigen Monaten Politiker im Chat. Man zeigte einen anderen Blickwinkel. Warum holt man sich nicht die "Verbündeten" ins Boot (statt unten auf dem Brief alle "Medienpartner" aufzuführen, die eh vom gleichen Verlag sind..), und formuliert ein entsprechend sachliches Briefchen mit einigen dezenten Spitzen, das auch Spieler reiferer Verfassung ohne Gewissensbisse abschicken würden?

Eine Aktion eines Spieleverlags ist gegen Spieleverbote...wirkt natürlich sehr überzeugend. ^^

Holt Leute von Psychologenverbänden, verbündete Parteien, Elternverbände oder sonstige Institutionen ins Boot, die einen sachlichen Blickwinkel favorisieren. 

Aber das? Mh. "Ich wähle keine Spielekiller" ist für mich auf dem Niveau wie "verbietet Killerspiele!", "Ausländer nehmen uns die Arbeit weg", "Kinderschänder müssen kastriert werden", "Viel mehr Netto vom Brutto!", "Wer im Schützenverein ist, ist ein potentieller Mörder!". Alles dümmliche Sätze und Parolen, die ich mittlerweile gekonnt im Regen stehen lasse.

PCG rühmt sich doch immer mit Sachlichkeit, Unbestechlichkeit, Professionalität. Warum dann diese Tugenden nicht endlich mal in adäquater Form für das gemeinsame Ziel der Spieler umsetzen: Eine Lobby bzw. einen gefestigten gesellschaftlichen Stand, der nicht permanent von Politikern torpediert wird. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Dr-Brot (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 04.09.2008 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Petra_Froehlich am 04.09.2008 13:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wirklich ein sehr guter Text von dir!
Ich muss dir vollkommen recht geben, die Aktion hat (mal wieder) mal wieder Bild Zeitungs niveau!


----------



## DaStash (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 04.09.2008 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Anhand vieler Kommentare hier frage ich mich ja überhaupt, ob man einigen Leuten die Waffe "Demokratie" in die Hand geben sollte...
> 
> Regards, eX!



Die "Waffe - Demokratie" ist im Allgemeinen gefährlich, wird sie von unwissenden, emotional reagierenden Menschen in die Hand genommen, die nicht über eine bestimmte Sachkenntnis verfügen und trotzdem ihre, durch populismus geprägte, Stimme mit einbringen können. 

Ein besonders gutes Beispiel dafür war der Volksentscheid in Berlin, gegen die Schliessung des Flughafens Tempelhof. Da dachte ich wirklich das es für alle besser wäre, wenn das Demokratieinstrument Volksentscheid, zum Wohle aller, abgeschafft werden würde. Denn die Argumentationen der Schliessungsgegner waren nicht nur haltlos und unsachlich sondern im besonderen Maße auch gegen den Mehrheitswunsch der Berliner Bevölkerung gerichtet. Und das kann mMn nicht sein.

BtT: Ich finde aber die Aktion von PCG gut und auch zielgruppengerecht gestaltet. Es ist nicht zwingend notwändig, mit der üblichen Steifheit zu reagieren. Eine Potestaktion in dem Maße ist für so etwas ausreichend und zu mindestens besser als keine Aktion. Wünschenswert wäre es allerding, dass einige hier die Aktion auch mit der nötigen Sorgfaallt angehen^^

MfG


----------



## moskitoo (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 04.09.2008 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich ganz ähnlich. Zumal ich generell glaube, dass sich solche Aktionen eher an die intellektuellen U-Boot-Fahrer richten, die sich prinzipiell nicht für Politik interessieren, aber jede Gelegenheit nutzen, um Zustände zu kritisieren, obwohl meist eine fundierte Grundlage fehlt. Imho spricht das hier vorzüglich Protestwähler an (die sich nicht entscheiden können, ob man nun NPD wählen soll, weil die für die Todesstrafe für Triebtäter sind, oder die Linke, weil die so lustige Sachen versprechen, die eh niemals umgesetzt werden können, weil es an der Finanzier- und Realisierbarkeit mangelt).



Ist deine Meinung, kann dir keiner nehmen. Eine Begründung für deine Annahme bringst du allerdings nicht. 




			
				eX2tremiousU am 04.09.2008 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Spieler / Wähler, der WIRKLICH Interesse an politischen Zusammenhängen hat, wird Parteien wohl kaum wegen Faktoren wie evtl. Verboten von Videospielen ausklammern, sondern das restliche Wahlprogramm in Relation betrachten. Anhand vieler Kommentare hier frage ich mich ja überhaupt, ob man einigen Leuten die Waffe "Demokratie" in die Hand geben sollte...
> 
> Regards, eX!



Wie oben bereits erwähnt ist nicht nur der Faktor "Videospiele", sondern auch wie die Sache behandelt wird. 
Was kommt danach? Internetzensur? Bundestrojaner? Natürlich alles nur um jugendliche Mitbürger vor Killerspielen zu schützen. Den ein Verbot ohne die Kontrolle über das Internet ist ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen. Filesharing kann relativ sicher betreiben werden, was es schwer macht dem Nutzer irgendwas nachzuweisen. 

Meine Meinung ist, dass die CSU in Bayern schon lange weg wäre, wenn sich mehr Menschen WIRKLICH mit Politik beschäftigen würden (Meine persönliche Einschätzung, kann ich nicht beweisen bzw begründen). Man wählt CSU weil der Opa und Vater das schon gewählt haben. 
Aber irgendwann kommt der Tropfen, der das Fass zum überlaufen bringt. Und dann kann  selbst ein so unwichtiges Thema wie "Videospiele" die Wahlentscheidung beinflussen. 

Den Abschuss bringst du allerdings erst am Schluss indem du einen Grundsatz der Wahl anzweifelst.

Wärs besser wenn du die Leute auswählst die dann später zur Wahl gehen dürfen? Oder wenn du für uns wählst, dann können wir nichts falsch machen.


----------



## X3niC (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

wozu diese disskusion pc spiele werden eh net verboten.
Lobby ist zu groß, zuviel gewinn mit pc spielen mehr als mit filmen in deutschland,viele arbeitsplätze würden zu grunde gehen. diese disskusion gibts schon seid 2003 glaub ich und bis jetzt is nichts passiert....


----------



## German_Ripper (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Richtig so. Farbe bekennen ist immer gut.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*



			
				moskitoo am 04.09.2008 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist deine Meinung, kann dir keiner nehmen. Eine Begründung für deine Annahme bringst du allerdings nicht.


Weil es eben eine *Annahme* war, und kein *verifizierbarer Standpunkt*. 





> Was kommt danach? Internetzensur? Bundestrojaner? Natürlich alles nur um jugendliche Mitbürger vor Killerspielen zu schützen. Den ein Verbot ohne die Kontrolle über das Internet ist ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen. Filesharing kann relativ sicher betreiben werden, was es schwer macht dem Nutzer irgendwas nachzuweisen.


Reine Spekulation. Morgen könnte Russland oder die OPEC (-.-) Berlin, London, Paris und Washington mit thermonuklearen Sprengsätzen eindecken. Rein spekulativ natürlich. Fokussieren wir doch primär die Punkte, die sichtbar sind. Bezüglich der Internetüberwachung gab es Urteile des Verfassungsgerichts, welches entsprechende Punkte klargestellt hat. 





> Meine Meinung ist, dass die CSU in Bayern schon lange weg wäre, wenn sich mehr Menschen WIRKLICH mit Politik beschäftigen würden.


 Fairerweise muss man aber sagen, dass Bayern dem Ideal sehr nahe kommt. Völlig versagt hat die CSU dort nicht. Geringe Arbeitslosigkeit, geringe Umweltverschmutzung. Dem Bundesland geht es - verglichen mit vielen anderen - richtig gut. Und warum sollte man eine andere Partei wählen, obwohl es die CSU über viele Jahrzehnte ganz ordentlich gemacht hat? Ist jetzt mein externer Blickwinkel, da ich kein Bayer bin, und dort auch keinen persönlich kenne. Verglichen mit dem dreckigen Ruhrpott scheint das aber ein kleines Utopia zu sein...


> Wärs besser wenn du die Leute auswählst die dann später zur Wahl gehen dürfen? Oder wenn du für uns wählst, dann können wir nichts falsch machen.


Nein. Ganz ehrlich: Was "Ihr" mit "Eurem" Land macht ist mir absolut egal. Ich lebe hier, habe mich aber niemals mit der merkwürdigen Gesinnung und Stimmung anfreunden können. Meiner Beobachtung nach fehlt einem nicht unwesentlichen Teil der Bevölkerung einfach die Gabe, eine Wahlentscheidung sinnig abzuschätzen. Oftmals macht man das Häkchen auf dem Wahlzettel nur, weil man im Vorfeld von einem netten Versprechen geködert wurde. Oder man setzt das Häkchen eben nicht, weil ein anderer Einfluss mit einem gleichwertig sinnfreien Einwand gekontert hat. 

Ich wollte auch nicht über Staatsformen und Wahlverhalten diskutieren, sondern nur den ganz einfachen - jetzt mal bewusst polemisch formulierten - Punkt anmerken: Einfach mal bei der Wahl das Hirn anmachen, und ruhig diverse Informationsquellen nutzen. Sich aber auf gar keinen Fall von so einem Shitbull wie „Ich wähle keine Spielekiller“ oder „Ich glaube der Politik, dass Spiele böse sind“ beeinflussen lassen. Scheiße verdammt, seid ihr Marionetten, oder seid ihr mündige Wähler? Für ein Land, dass die Demokratie auf so schwerem Wege bekommen hat, machen sich es einige hier einfach zu leicht. Beeinflussbar und augenscheinlich manipulierbar. Entscheidungen abwägen. Wahrverhalten analysieren. Vertretbare Entscheidungen treffen. Deshalb halte ich auch Protestwähler für den personifizierten Untergang. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## EDGUY (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Ich finde die Sache gut. Geh doch nicht davon aus, dass jeder, der das gut findet und sich daran beteiligt, seine Wahl letztendlich davon abhängig macht. Da gibts sicherlich andere Dinge zu berücksichtigen.....

Aber vieleicht ist das der Weg den Herren zu zeigen, dass die nicht einfach machen können, was sie für richtig finden. Wachrütteln....


----------



## sickBoy82 (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Generell ist die Idee lobenswert und geht in die richtige Richtung, ich teile hierbei Petras Demokratieverständniss (auch wenn es hier wunderbar mit den Eigeninteressen einhergeht). Der eigentliche Inhalt des Schreibens und die Präsentation, vor allem das Label "Spielekiller" finde ich auch grenzwertig. 

Man muss den Protest gegen die Fehlinformationen und den eindeutig bestimmenden Populismus aber klar von einer Wahlempfehlung jeglicher Art entkoppeln um sich selbst vor dem Vorwand des Populismus zu schützen. Ansonsten kann, wie einige vor mir schon festgestellt haben, diese Aktion eher nach hinten los gehen und sich für Kritiker sehr argumentativ angreifbar machen.


----------



## moskitoo (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 04.09.2008 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> moskitoo am 04.09.2008 14:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





_Uhl regte vor dem Hintergrund kinderpornografischer Angebote im Internet an, Provider per Gesetz zu zwingen, bestimmte Seiten aus dem Netz zu nehmen.

Spätestens seit den Olympischen Spielen in Peking wissen man, was möglich sei. "Was die Chinesen können, sollten wir auch können. Da bin ich gern obrigkeitsstaatlich." _

Quelle: http://magazine.web.de/de/themen/digitale-welt/games/6558814-CSU-Politiker-fordern-rasches-Killerspiel-Verbot,articleset=3313946,page=1.html

Gemeint ist hier Hans-Peter Uhl (CSU, Innenpolitische Sprecher der Unions-Fraktion im Bundestag)

Soviel zum Thema reine Spekulation   

Wobei ich dir bei den rest deines Textes größtenteils zustimmen kann.


----------



## outsrc (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Glücklicherweise wohne ich in Österreich...


----------



## German_Ripper (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*



			
				outsrc am 04.09.2008 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Glücklicherweise wohne ich in Österreich...



Ihr Ösis klaut doch alles von den Deutschen selbst die schlechten Gesetzte   . Spätesten ein halbes Jahr nach Einführung eines solchen obskuren Gesetzes zur Herstellung von Computerspielen in Deutschland, zieht ihr natürlich nach.


----------



## Rhazzazor (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Warum gründen wir nicht gleiche eine Pro-spiele Partei? .... 

O Gott heute ist ja die MErkel in meiner Stadt... *Scharfschützengewehr auspack* ähem *nciht ernst nehmen*


----------



## GoreDzilla (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Langsam aber sicher gehts mit Deutschland immer mehr Bergab. Komme mir langsam wie in ner Diktatur vor.
Wieso macht man bei Themen, die das Volk betrifft nicht nen Volksentscheid? Hätte man beim Rauchergesetz z.B. doch auch machen können. Allerdings ist ein Volksentscheid m.E. nur sinnvoll, wenn man so etwas auch per Internet und Briefen abstimmen kann.
Unsre Politiker, oder sollte man sagen, Wirtschaftsabhängigen, sind aber ja zu so etwas nicht in der Lage in die Wege zu leiten. Lieber wird mit völlig absurden und aus der Luft gegriffenen Punkten ein  Verbot erwirkt, das komplett an der Realität vorbei geht.
Hoffentlich erwirbt die Spieleindustrie bald mal soviel Macht wie die Fahrzeugkonzerne (dank der Nebeneinkünfte unserer ach so armen Politiker), dann wäre so ein Thema nie aufgekommen.
Hat denn irgendjemand mal versucht das Cowboy und Indianer spielen zu verbieten? Meines Wissen nach nicht. Und das ist ungleich realistischer!
Hab noch nie gehört, daß ein Mörder zu dem wurde, weil er in der Kindheit mit nachgemachten Waffen, die täuschend echt aussehen, Indianer erschossen hat.
Soll doch die Spieleindustrie auch ein paar Politiker auf die Gehaltsliste stellen.
Oder die Pc-Games einen Politiker als "Nebenjob" einstellen


----------



## Heushreck (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Wunderbare Aktion, zu der hier aufgerufen wird.
Ich wünsche mir, dass die Redaktion bzw. der Verlag Computec Media ein ähnliches Augenmerk auch auf die anderen Bundesländer wirft - irgendwann ist immer wieder Landtagswahl und eine so indifferente Pauschalverurteilung eines Teiles der Gegenwartskultur kann man nicht unwidersprochen hinnehmen.
Weiter so.


----------



## Boesor (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*



			
				GoreDzilla am 04.09.2008 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat denn irgendjemand mal versucht das Cowboy und Indianer spielen zu verbieten? Meines Wissen nach nicht. Und das ist ungleich realistischer!



Wie hast du denn Cowboy und Indianer gespielt.
Und ansonsten empfehle ich mal ein Jährchen Nordkorea, ich bin mir sicher, dann ach wird jemand wie du nie wieder leichtfertig das Wort Diktatur benutzen.
Generell wäre ich ja auch für Volksentscheide, allein, ich traue dem Volk nicht allzuviel zu.
Und irgendwie bestätigt mich dein beitrag und dieser Thread im allgemeinen darin.


----------



## Atropa (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 04.09.2008 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Regards, eX!



Schönes Post, schade nur, dass mit grosser Wahrschenlichkeit mal wieder keiner der Verantwortlichen darauf reagieren wird ?!


----------



## Mario27 (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*



			
				Boesor am 04.09.2008 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> GoreDzilla am 04.09.2008 18:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat hier jemand was von pauschalisieren gesagt? :-o 

cya M27


----------



## Boesor (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*



			
				Mario27 am 04.09.2008 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 04.09.2008 18:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"dein beitrag und der Thread" und das sind natürlich nicht die einzigen Bausteine für diese Einschätzung.


----------



## Mario27 (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Was gibt es denn noch für Bausteine? Es ist wahr, dass es viele "ungebildete" Leute gibt die nicht genug Ahnung von der Materie haben um konstruktiv mitreden zu können, aber das auf ein ganzes Volk zu beziehen ist dämlich und ignorant. Das kannst du nicht beurteilen.
Wenn deine anderen Bausteine nicht daraus bestehen, dass zB. in einer Studie der Großteil der Bevölkerung dazu befragt wurde, ist diese Diskussion ohnehin sinnlos.
Einen Thread oder gar einen einzelnen Post als Argument zu liefern ist einfach nur lächerlich. Was willst du damit beweisen?

cya M27


----------



## Bonkic (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*



			
				Petra_Froehlich am 04.09.2008 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Und natürlich fordert _*die*_ Politik...



_*die*_ politik?
bislang fordern das eigentlich -wieder einmal- nur ein paar versprengte -im wahlkampf befindliche- abgeordete, vermutlich mehrheitlich dem bürgerlichen lager angehörend, aber nicht *die* politik. 



> ....ganz explizit ein "Herstellungs- und VertriebsVERBOT" von Killerspielen - darum geht's ja. Wenn GTA 4 gemeint ist, sind auch Far Cry, Battlefield, STALKER, Half-Life, Counter-Strike, Call of Duty, Crysis, Age of Conan gemeint.



ein solches herstellungs-und vertriebsVERBOT gibt es im dt. strafrecht doch schon längst.
um das festzustellen genügt ein blick in den, von mir bereits zitierten und eigentlich hinlänglich bekannten § 131 stgb.


----------



## Falconer75 (4. September 2008)

*Schlechte Computec-Aktion!*

Ich finde die Aktion völlig überzogen! Es gibt für mich außerdem ein ganz, ganz dickes Minus  für die Formulierung des Schreibens:
Ich finde es absolut kindisch, sein Wahlverhalten ausschließlich am Thema Videospiele fest zu machen! Es kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein, dass jemand nur deshalb eine bestimmte Partei nicht wählt. Leute, es gibt politische Themen, die wirklich 1000 Mal wichtiger sind, als unser Hobby. Schul-, Familien-, Umwelt-, Ausländer-, Wirtschaftspolitik ... Alles wichtig und Zocken ist wirklich ein winziger Bestandteil des Gesamtpaketes. EIN WINZIGER! Bitte, bitte behaupte kein Erwachsener ernsthaft, dass er ausschließlich wegen seines Hobbys Zocken sein Kreuz bei einer Partei nicht setzt. Dann glaube ich nicht mehr an dieses Land.
BITTE STREICHT DIE ENTSPRECHENDEN PASSAGEN AUS DEM SCHREIBEN RAUS, SONST LACHEN EUCH DIE BETROFFENEN POLITIKER/INNEN AUS. UND DAS DIESMAL VÖLLIG ZU RECHT!!!
An die Computec-Verantwortlichen: Geht bitte verantwortlicher mit Eurer Macht um. Ihr bietet hier ein völlig vereinfachtes Bild und verhöhnt die politische Willensbildung von sehr jungen Wählern. Kümmert Euch um Euer Geschäft, tragt Eure Meinung hier vor, aber hört auf damit, Wahlempfehlungen zu propagieren. Das gehört sich nicht. Es ist nie gut, wenn die Presse als "vierte Macht" den Boden der Neutralität komplett verlässt.

P.S. Nur um Missverständnisse zu verhindern:
Ich lebe in Berlin und habe mit der CSU nichts am Hut. Ich unterstütze auch nicht ihre Medienpolitik. Meine Kritik hier richtet sich an die, die diesen Einfluss auf das Wahlverhalten von (jungen) Bürgern ausüben. Sie ist prinzipiell gemeint. Es schadet der Demokratie, wenn kleinste gesellschaftliche Teilgebiete (hier Games) für Wahlaufrufe missbraucht werden.


----------



## Boesor (4. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*



			
				Mario27 am 04.09.2008 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Was gibt es denn noch für Bausteine? Es ist wahr, dass es viele "ungebildete" Leute gibt die nicht genug Ahnung von der Materie haben um konstruktiv mitreden zu können, aber das auf ein ganzes Volk zu beziehen ist dämlich und ignorant.



Wer redet vom ganzen Volk, es reicht ja völlig wenn der Anteil groß genug ist.




> Das kannst du nicht beurteilen.



Und doch wirkt es ständig so auf mich



> Wenn deine anderen Bausteine nicht daraus bestehen, dass zB. in einer Studie der Großteil der Bevölkerung dazu befragt wurde, ist diese Diskussion ohnehin sinnlos.



Reichen da nicht schon ganz reale Umfragen oder Beispiele für Volksentscheide?



> Einen Thread oder gar einen einzelnen Post als Argument zu liefern ist einfach nur lächerlich. Was willst du damit beweisen?



Das der Großteil der User vor dem Eintrag in diesen Thread wohlwollend ausgedrückt seinen Zorn sprechen lässt und nicht die Vernunft.
Aber das beweise ja nicht ich, sondern die Kommentare hier.


----------



## SubZero (5. September 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Computec-Aktion!*



			
				Falconer75 am 04.09.2008 22:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde die Aktion völlig überzogen! Es gibt für mich außerdem ein ganz, ganz dickes Minus  für die Formulierung des Schreibens:
> Ich finde es absolut kindisch, sein Wahlverhalten ausschließlich am Thema Videospiele fest zu machen! Es kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein, dass jemand nur deshalb eine bestimmte Partei nicht wählt. Leute, es gibt politische Themen, die wirklich 1000 Mal wichtiger sind, als unser Hobby. Schul-, Familien-, Umwelt-, Ausländer-, Wirtschaftspolitik ... Alles wichtig und Zocken ist wirklich ein winziger Bestandteil des Gesamtpaketes. EIN WINZIGER! Bitte, bitte behaupte kein Erwachsener ernsthaft, dass er ausschließlich wegen seines Hobbys Zocken sein Kreuz bei einer Partei nicht setzt. Dann glaube ich nicht mehr an dieses Land.



Klar, damit, dass es wichtigere Sachen gibt, als die Diskussionen über das Herstellungs- und Verbreitungsverbot, hast Du wahrscheinlich recht, doch scheint es gewissen Politikern immer noch wichtig genug zu sein, um damit Wahlkampf zu betreiben.

Nur will ich wirklich nicht einsehen, warum ich mir mein Hobby mehr oder weniger vermiesen lassen muss, nur weil ein paar Politiker mit diesem Thema Wahlkampf betreiben und einfach mal so bestimmte Spielegenres verbieten wollen, ohne wirklichen Grund, denn Studien darüber, ob jetzt Computerspiele wirklich jugendgefährdend sind... naja, ich glaub da kannst lange suchen, bis Du genug zusammen hast. Und nur auf Gutdünken mal eben das Gesetz durchbringen... das hat wenig damit zu tun, wie Politik sein sollte.

Es gibt absolut keinen Grund, warum man erwachsenen "mündigen" Staatsbürgern solche Spiele vorenthalten sollte, denn wenn die Politker uns nichtmal zutrauen zu erkennen, inwieweit wir uns gewisse Spiele zumuten können, dann könnte uns man auch mal vorgefertige, schon angekreuzte Wahlzettel in die Hand drücken, vielleicht werden wir ja auch bald zu blöd dafür erklärt, die richtige Partei zu wählen...

Wenn es hier um Waffen ginge, oder Sachen, die die Gesundheit oder das Leben anderer gefährden könnten, dann wär das etwas anderes, aber das ist hier nun mal nicht nachgewiesener Maßen der Fall. Hier geht es lediglich um unsere Freizeitgestaltung!



			
				Falconer75 am 04.09.2008 22:56 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Nur um Missverständnisse zu verhindern:
> Ich lebe in Berlin und habe mit der CSU nichts am Hut. Ich unterstütze auch nicht ihre Medienpolitik. Meine Kritik hier richtet sich an die, die diesen Einfluss auf das Wahlverhalten von (jungen) Bürgern ausüben. Sie ist prinzipiell gemeint. Es schadet der Demokratie, wenn kleinste gesellschaftliche Teilgebiete (hier Games) für Wahlaufrufe missbraucht werden.



Wahlaufrufe? Ich seh nur Aufrufe zur Nicht-Wahl 

Und worum es bei der Aktion genau geht, hier nochmal ein Zitat:
"Machen Sie deutlich, dass Sie sich als Bürger und Wähler des Freistaates Bayerns nicht diskriminieren und bevormunden lassen wollen. "

Ich weiss nicht, ob Du das mitbekommen hast, aber einer dieser Politiker hat sogar diese sogenannten "Killerspiele" auf eine Stufe mit Kinderpornographie gestellt... Das ist ein Frechheit sondergleichen und wäre schon fast Grund für ein Rücktrittsgesuch.

Versuch mal einem missbrauchten Kind zu erklären, dass das was dem Kind angetan wurde in etwa genau so schlimm ist, als wie wenn man eines dieser "Killerspiele" spielt... Bei sowas könnte man aus der Haut fahren, das ist ein Schlag in die Gesichter aller missbrauchten Kinder!


Desweiteren gehts mit der CSU eh nur noch bergab, seit der Stoiber weg ist. Die haben sich in den letzten Jahren so viel erlaubt, denen muss mal ein Denkzettel verpasst werden, damit die merken, dass sie nicht einfach so nach gutdünken handeln können, wie es ihnen grad in den Kram passt, das mit den Spielen ist da auch nur ein Grund und wer darin eben keinen guten Grund sieht, der schickt den Zettel einfach nicht ab, herrje, der ist sowieso an die Erwachsenen gerichtet, die sollten doch Hirn genug haben, um selbst so schlau zu sein, dass sie wissen was sie tun.


----------



## Mario27 (5. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*



			
				Boesor am 04.09.2008 23:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Mario27 am 04.09.2008 19:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Du hast in einem deiner vorherigen Posts vom Volk gesprochen.
2. Die Aussage "Und doch wirkt es ständig so auf mich" ist noch um Welten weniger objektiv als der Zorn den viele User hier rauslassen. Diese Aussage bezieht sich allein auf dich und spiegelt nicht die Realität sondern dein Empfinden wieder.
3. In den meisten Fällen schon, nur sind solche Umfragen bzw. die Ergebnisse direkt oder kurz nach solchen politischen Statements mehr als fragwürdig.
4. Dieses Thema ist schon seit geraumer Zeit in aller Munde und es ist nicht verwunderlich, dass die Betroffenen langsam die Nerven verlieren. Es geht schließlich um deren Hobby.
Niemand lässt sich sowas gerne gefallen. Schon gar nicht von jemandem der keine Ahnung davon hat.

Dennoch sollte man sich nicht so hineinsteigern. Dieses Verbot wird nie zu Stande kommen.
Dafür leg ich meine Hand ins Feuer. Mehr als Schall und Rauch ist das nicht.

cya M27


----------



## Bluebody (5. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Die Aktion von PCGames finde ich sehr gut. Ich halte die CSU in Wirtschaftsfragen eigentlich für eine sehr kompetente Partei. Jedoch finde ich solche immer wiederkehrenden Äußerungen von Führungskräften der CSU als wirtschaftsschädigend. Mit Computerspielen und deren Hardware werden Weltweit riesege Summen an Kapital erwirtschaftet. Der Standort Bayern und damit auch Deutschland ist durch solche Äußerungen jedoch für die Spieleindustrie ein Risikofaktor. Als Konsequenz werden weniger Spiele und alles was damit zusammen hängt in Deutschland entwickelt und produziert. In anbetracht der Wachstumsprognosen dieses Industriezweiges ist dies sehr dumm. Obwohl ich CSU Stammwähler bin werde ich die CSU wegen diesen und einigen anderen Gründen diesmal nicht wählen.

Zu den Leuten die hier des Volkes Stimme in Frage stellen fällt mir nichts mehr ein. Wir verdanken der Demokratie sehr viel. Regierungsformen, bei denen eine Elite diktatorisch das Sagen hat, haben sich in der Geschichte nun wirklich nicht als Erfolgsmodell bewährt.


----------



## untot (5. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

diese ganze sache war ja auch der grund, dass die piratenpartei vor 2 jahren in berlin und nürnberg ihre "killerschach"-aktion gemacht hat. 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=gtT6QuWtT44&feature=related
http://piratenpartei.de/


----------



## desasterg (5. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Diese PC Games Aktion gefällt mir sehr gut, da dieses schreiben einige gute Argumente auffasst, ohne gleich letztendlich eine 10-Seiten Broschüre zu bilden, welche sich Problemlos zu diesem Thema verfassen ließe. DIes führt dazu, dass dieser Brief sich z.B. auch als Flyer bei Wahlveranstaltungen eignen würde (es wäre mal sehr geeignet, auch so einen als Vorlage zu formulieren).
Zudem verwickelten sich manche dieser Politiker auch in Wiedersprüchliche Aussagen, wo sie einerseits das Wachstum der Branche loben und sie fördern möchten, aber andererseits ihnen mit der Killerspil-Debatte quasi "ein Messer in den Rücken rammen". Was man bei dieser Debatte nämlich auf keinen Fall vergessen sollte, ist die Öffentlichkeitswirkung: VIele Zeitungen habe auch bereits mit zum Teil sachlich falschen oder unvollständigen Aussagen ein extrem verzerrtes Bild erzeugt, das zwar von einem Spieler sofort als verzerrt erkannt wird, jedoch von jemandem, der nicht Computerspiele spielt, letztendlich sogar GEGLAUBT wird. Dies wiederum führt zu einer schädigung des Images von sowohl natürlich den Spielentwicklern, aber eben auch des Images der Spieler selbst. Dabei haben einige Studien und Praxiserfahrungen durchaus gezeigt, dass Spieler ganz anders sind, als die Urteile diverser Politiker vermuten lassen (Man vergleiche nur mal das Chiemsee Reggae Festival mit der Games Convention... Die Games Convention verlief wie immer friedlich (obwohl dort sehr sehr viele Killerspiel-Spieler sind) während auf dem Reggae Festival alleine zwei Schülerinnen vergewaltigt wurden und auch einige andere Gewaltverbrechen auftraten).
Zudem noch etwas zu ein paar Gegenargumenten meiner Vorposter:
1. Ja, ich entscheide auch anhand solcher Sachen wie dieser Killerspiel-Debatte, wo ich mein Kreuz mache, und zwar aus folgendem Grund: Mit dieser Debatte haben jene Politiker nicht nur massive Inkompetenz, sondern obendrein auch noch extreme verschlossenheit gegenüber neuen Innovationen gezeigt. Zudem offenbart die Wiedersprüchlichkeit zwischen den Aussagen gegenüber der Branche und gegenüber der Bevölkerung, dass man diesen Politikern offenbar nicht trauen kann, da sie scheinbar nicht zu ihren Aussagen stehen (und diese obendrein ohne fundierten Hintergrund treffen). Ich wähle nur Politiker, die sich wenigstens vorher informieren oder zumindets keine Aussage machen, wenn sie nicht wissen, wovon die Rede ist. Pauschale Hetzerreien vor der Presse, die schon nahezu einen Rufmord der gesamten Branche bilden sind für mich ein Argument, jemanden anders zu wählen!
2. Politiker entscheiden sich vor Wahlen sehr gerne zu der Aussage, von der sie glauben, dass sie am liebsten von den meisten Wählern gehört wird. Wenn sie nun merken, wie viele hinter Killerspielen stehen und ihre inkompetenten Aussagen anprangern, werden sie sich vielleicht anderen Themen widmen oder gar die Meinung ändern (auch wenn ich mir das kaum vorstellen kann). Darum: Leitet diesen Brief an Freunde weiter, verteilt ihn auf Wahlveranstaltungen - und noch ein Tipp an PC Games: Das selbe am besten noch mal als Flyer formuliert


----------



## Lecker (5. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

super aktion!! weiter so! nur mit soclhen mitteln kann man den politikern zeigen, wie wichtig es uns wirklich ist!


----------



## Woidl (5. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Bin zwar aus Österreich bin aber voll dafür für diese aktion & wünsch mir das sie einschlagt wie eine Bombe.


----------



## Tsuran (5. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Bernd Kränzle, MdL, Bezirksvorsitzender, Augsburg
buero@berndkraenzle.de

Johannes Hintersberger, M.A , MdL, StR, Stellvertretender Bezirksvorsitzender, Augsburg
landtag@hintersberger.info

Ich habe meinen Brief noch etwas erweitert: 

uch die Aussagen des Kandidaten für das Ministerpräsidentenamt zum Thema "Killerspiele" und "Kinderpornografie" (Artikel auf tagesschau.de vom 22.11.2006) sollen hier auch nicht außer acht gelassen werden. Mir fehlen die Worte, wenn ein Ministerpräsident eine Freizeitbeschäftigung für die breite Masse unter Strafe stellen möchte, und diese dann mit der Bestrafungswürdigkeit von etwas so verabscheuungswürdigem wie Kinderpornografie gleichsetzt.


----------



## trippleyyy (5. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

als flyer wär das doch ne idee


----------



## Seatroll (5. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Der "Brief" steht nur registrierten Nutzern der Seiten zum Download zur Verfügung.

Das ist kontraproduktiv und schadet dem eigentlichen Anliegen.

Wenn man mit dieser Aktion tatsächlich etwas erreichen möchte, dann sollte auf das Adress-/Email-Harvesting verzichtet werden und das PDF auf einen öffentlichen, frei zugängigen Server gespiegelt werden.

Freie Informationen für mündige Spieler.


----------



## DarkMessiah145 (5. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Superaktion, wirklich. Aber ich stimme Seatroll sonst wir draus nie was. 
Ich hasse diese machtbegierigen A******** von Politikern


----------



## Boesor (5. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*



			
				Seatroll am 05.09.2008 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Der "Brief" steht nur registrierten Nutzern der Seiten zum Download zur Verfügung.
> 
> Das ist kontraproduktiv und schadet dem eigentlichen Anliegen.
> 
> ...



In dem Fall sollten "mündige Spieler" wohl so pfiffig sein, sich bei Bedarf selbst einen Brief auszudenken.
Muss ja nicht alles vorgekaut werden.


----------



## NeroOne (5. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Aktion zu bayerischen Landtagswahl - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!*

Schade bin Berliner, ich würd sofort mitmachen 

Machts sie fertig!!!


----------



## darkfighter (5. September 2008)

*Geht wählen!*

Man kann über jede Aktion streiten, inwiefern Sie sinnvoll ist, oder eben auch nicht. Aber einmal zu sagen, was man möchte, ist nie verkehrt. Damit ist auch die Aktion der PC Games durchaus zu unterstützen.

Und das Wahlverhalten an einzelnen Themen festzumachen: Wer macht das nicht? Rauchverbot? -> Raucher wählen die CSU nicht; Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung auf der Autobahn? -> Raser wählen die SPD nicht; Trennung von Staat und Kirche? -> Konservative Christen wählen die Grünen nicht; usw.
Es ist jedem sein persönliches Recht, die Prioritäten politischer Themen selber für sich zu bestimmen, und demenstprechend nach Thematik und Gewichtung seine Wahlentscheidung zu treffen. Wichtig hierbei ist aber auch, dass man überhaupt eine Entscheidung trifft und wählen geht, der Person seines Vertrauens seine Stimme gibt - mögen es auch nicht viele in der Politik sein. Wobei da jeder selber mit dran schuld ist, aber das würde jetzt zu einer andere Diskussionen über Politikverdrossenheit führen...

Tut mir aber bitte einen gefallen: Informiert Euch. Schaut Euch an, was Eure Direktkandidaten im Programm haben, und konfrontiert Sie auch damit. So merkt Ihr am ehesten, ob überhaupt etwas hinter deren Aussagen steckt. EIne gute Plattform hierfür findet Ihr hier http://www.kandidatenwatch.de . Eure Kandidatinnen und Kandidaten werden in den meisten Fällen antworten (lassen). Wenn nicht, dann wisst Ihr, was für gute Ansprechpartner und Vertrauenspersonen Sie sind. Habt Ihr dann auch jemanden gefunden, den Ihr ohne größeres schlechtes Gewissen wählen könnt (den 100%igen Kandidaten gibt es nicht), wählt bitte auch die Partei dahinter - das untestützt Eure/n Direktkandidatin/en (bitte jetzt keine Hochrechnungen, in wievielen Fällen das aufgrund der einzelnen Person und deren Listenplatz nicht zutrifft).

Geht Ihr nicht wählen, haben wir vielleicht dann eine Wahlbeteiligung von 30%, von denen wiederum 60% die CSU wählen, und somit entscheideen 18% über 100%. Topp.


----------



## e1337e_weazel (6. September 2008)

*Geht wählen!*



> Schade bin Berliner, ich würd sofort mitmachen
> 
> Machts sie fertig!!!



Es spielt keine Rolle vorher der Wind weht, in unserem Interesse ist es wichtiger  das aus allen Bundesländern ein Sturm zurück pustet.


----------



## klf4games (6. September 2008)

*Geht wählen!*

Ich bin etwas schockiert liebe Mit-Spieler! 
Ja, ich spiele gerne Computerspiele und das eine oder andere könnte auch durch die eine oder andere verboten werden. Aber ist das Thema "Spielen" wichtiger als alle andere Themen, für die die eine oder andere Partei stehen könnte? Überlegt doch bitte noch mal, ob Ihr mit etwas so Wichtigem wie einer Wahl nicht Entscheidungen den Weg bereitet, die um einiges größer sind sind als die Frage nach dem nächsten Computerspiel. Für mich kann ich sagen, dass dieses Thema bei der anstehenden Wahl nur von sekundärer bedeutung ist, aber jeder erwachsene Mensch hat die Wahl.

Und vielleicht ein kleiner Hinweis an die PC-Games Redaktion: Selbst als recht populistisch bekannte Tageszeitungen tragen den Vermerk "überparteilich" 
Information ist eine Sache - Manipulation eine ganz andere


----------



## Occulator (6. September 2008)

*AW: Geht wählen!*



			
				klf4games am 06.09.2008 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin etwas schockiert liebe Mit-Spieler!
> Ja, ich spiele gerne Computerspiele und das eine oder andere könnte auch durch die eine oder andere verboten werden. Aber ist das Thema "Spielen" wichtiger als alle andere Themen, für die die eine oder andere Partei stehen könnte? Überlegt doch bitte noch mal, ob Ihr mit etwas so Wichtigem wie einer Wahl nicht Entscheidungen den Weg bereitet, die um einiges größer sind sind als die Frage nach dem nächsten Computerspiel. Für mich kann ich sagen, dass dieses Thema bei der anstehenden Wahl nur von sekundärer bedeutung ist, aber jeder erwachsene Mensch hat die Wahl.
> 
> Und vielleicht ein kleiner Hinweis an die PC-Games Redaktion: Selbst als recht populistisch bekannte Tageszeitungen tragen den Vermerk "überparteilich"
> Information ist eine Sache - Manipulation eine ganz andere


Machst du Witze? PC-Games ist nun mal ein "Spiele"-Magazin und kein "Alle anderen Themen"-Magazin

@Tageszeitung: PC-Games ist keine Tageszeitung sondern eine Fachzeitschrift und in diesem Fall wird eben gezielt gegen Videospiele propagandiert, wieso also sollten sie sich nicht wehren? Deine "überparteiliche" Bildzeitung würde schließlich auch Zeter und Mordi schreien, wenn Politiker aufeinmal behaupten würde, dass das Lesen von Zeitungen zu unkontrollierbaren Durchfällen und Amokläufen führt und desshalb tunlichst gemieden werden sollte


----------



## Falconer75 (6. September 2008)

*AW: Geht wählen!*



			
				klf4games am 06.09.2008 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Und vielleicht ein kleiner Hinweis an die PC-Games Redaktion: Selbst als recht populistisch bekannte Tageszeitungen tragen den Vermerk "überparteilich"
> Information ist eine Sache - Manipulation eine ganz andere



Das ist der spingende Punkt bei der ganzen Sache. Die PCGames-Kritik ist ok, der Aufruf "WÄHLT keine Spielekiller" ist dramatisch daneben. Kann mich nur an einen ähnlichen Fall erinnern, als die "Finacial Times Deutschland" die Wahl der FDP empfohlen hat. In Deutschland sind Wahlempfehlungen an Leser ein krasses Fehlverhalten. Wirkt alles sehr anbiedernd. Dass die eigene Zielgruppe jubelt, ist keine Überraschung...


----------



## stefan8472 (7. September 2008)

*AW: Geht wählen!*



			
				klf4games am 06.09.2008 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin etwas schockiert liebe Mit-Spieler!
> Ja, ich spiele gerne Computerspiele und das eine oder andere könnte auch durch die eine oder andere verboten werden. Aber ist das Thema "Spielen" wichtiger als alle andere Themen, für die die eine oder andere Partei stehen könnte? Überlegt doch bitte noch mal, ob Ihr mit etwas so Wichtigem wie einer Wahl nicht Entscheidungen den Weg bereitet, die um einiges größer sind sind als die Frage nach dem nächsten Computerspiel.


Es geht nicht im das Spielen an sich, sondern um Freiheit. Um die Rolle des Staates im Leben der Bürger. Etwas wichtigeres gibt es fast nicht, auch wenn es natürlich massig andere Probleme gibt die einem erst mal direkter betreffen.

In dem Brief wird das angesprochen, geht aber leider unter. Da wäre es schön gewesen wenn das mal das Haupthema gewesen wäre. Mit Sachargumenten kommt man eh nicht weiter, und die Bevormundung der Bürger durch den Staat wird hier viel zu wenig thematisiert.
Der Staat hat einfach keinerlei Recht sich in die private Freizeitgestaltung von Erwachsenen Menschen einzumischen. Es wird Zeit dass sich das auch mal in einem Obrigkeitstaat wie Deutschland durchsetzt.
Wenn er meint, dass er etwas verbieten müssten, dann sollte er handfeste Beweise haben, und der Erfolg müsste den Eingriff in die Freiheitsrechte deutlich überwiegen. In den USA sind das zwei elementare Rechtsgrundsätze bei Beschneidung der Meinungsfreiheit (an denen u.a. bisher alle Versuche die Verbreitung von Spielen einzuschränken gescheitert sind), aber hier ist das überhaupt nicht nötig um irgendwelche Gesetze zu erlassen. Die Politiker denken, dass sie etwas verbieten können weil es ihnen nicht passt und sie kommen in den meisten Fällen auch damit durch.

Außerdem betrifft der ausufernde Jugendschutz in Deutschland nicht nur Spiele, sondern alle Medien. Filme, Fernsehen, Bücher, Comics, Musik. Das ist nichts als Zensur und Geschmackspolizei an der Intention der Verfassung vorbei und in seiniger heutigen Form nicht mit einer freiheitlichen und demokratischen Gesellschaft vereinbar.

Man darf auch keine Zugeständnisse machen. Es mag sich gut anhören, wenn man wirklich extreme Spiele oder Filme verbietet, aber mit der gleichen Begründung kann auch alles andere verbieten. Der deutsche Jugendschutz ist geradezu das Paradebeispiel dafür Einschränkungen nur unkontrolliert weiterwuchern.

Es muss sich endlich mal durchsetzen, dass Erziehung die Aufgabe der Eltern ist, und nicht des Staates. Er kann dabei Hilfestellungen geben, in dem er zur Durchsetzung von Freigabe_empfehlungen_ beiträgt, in dem er z.B. Aufklärung betreibt und eventuell Geschäfte sanktioniert, die die Regeln nicht einhalten. Aber was in den eigenen vier Wänden abläuft ist für ihn Tabu.

Und natürlich ist es wichtig dass Parteien solche Themen aufgreifen. Für mich wäre es sehr schön wenn mal jemand deutlich dazu Positionen beziehen würde und es würde meine Wahlentscheidung wahrscheinlich stark beeinflussen. Leider gibt es hier keine Partei, die sich wirklich für mehr Freiheit einsetzt. Ich würde das von der FDP erwarten, aber das "liberale" in deren Namen ist heutzutage mehr "wirtschaftlich liberal".
Was z.B. die Arbeitsmarktpolitik betrifft, leistet die CSU gute Arbeit. Ich bin aus Nordbayern und die Arbeitslosigkeit hier ist sehr niedrig; ca. 3-5%. Von der her kann ich mir schon leisten, eher auf andere Dinge Wert zu legen.


----------



## EDGUY (7. September 2008)

*AW: Geht wählen!*



			
				stefan8472 am 07.09.2008 00:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht nicht im das Spielen an sich, sondern um Freiheit. Um die Rolle des Staates im Leben der Bürger. Etwas wichtigeres gibt es fast nicht, auch wenn es natürlich massig andere Probleme gibt die einem erst mal direkter betreffen.
> 
> In dem Brief wird das angesprochen, geht aber leider unter. Da wäre es schön gewesen wenn das mal das Haupthema gewesen wäre. Mit Sachargumenten kommt man eh nicht weiter, und die Bevormundung der Bürger durch den Staat wird hier viel zu wenig thematisiert.
> Der Staat hat einfach keinerlei Recht sich in die private Freizeitgestaltung von Erwachsenen Menschen einzumischen. Es wird Zeit dass sich das auch mal in einem Obrigkeitstaat wie Deutschland durchsetzt.......



 
Und das ist genau der Punkt. 
Sollte so ein Gestz kommen, was kommt als nächstes?

Verbot von diversen Musikrichtungen (das Hören von Musik deren Text zum Alkoho- oder Drogenkonsum animiert, zur Rebellion, etc...)? ich sag da nur: Ein Prosit.... oder Ozapft iis.

Verbot von Filmen und Bücher, in denen genauso wie in Computerspielen vorsätzlich getötet wird (keine Grimms, keine Tarantinos, keine Stones, keine Kings geschweige den Saws, ja sogar Tatort...Bei der Bibel wirds wohl schwierig werden, denn wir sind ja Papst)?
Wahrscheinlich wird man zur gleichen Zeit das "Werfen" in Mensch-ärgere-dich-nicht auch in gewisser Weise als eine Akt des Tötens werten, und das schlimme daran ist, dass es den Leuten auch noch Spaß bereitet.

Und wenns dann soweit kommt, werden Eltern, die ihre Kinder zum Fasching in Cowboykostümen stecken und Spielzeugpistolen in die Hand drücken, strafverfolgt und kommen nicht unter 3 Jahren davon....
Schützenkönige werden Laden-mäßig gejagt.

Und später dann, haben wir Minority-Report-ähnliche Zustände, denn dann wird jeder, der auch nur an GTA , CoD oder CC denkt, umgehend inhaftiert um auch noch die letzten dieser Spezies aus dem Verkehr zu ziehen, die dem Bundestrojaner entkommen sind, weil sie noch schnell genug den Games-Ordner löschen konnten.


Dann ..ja dann.. wird es Mord und Totschlag endlich nicht mehr geben LOL

 wo hörts auf?


----------



## Boesor (7. September 2008)

*AW: Geht wählen!*



			
				EDGUY am 07.09.2008 07:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Und das ist genau der Punkt.
> Sollte so ein Gestz kommen, was kommt als nächstes?
> 
> Verbot von diversen Musikrichtungen (das Hören von Musik deren Text zum Alkoho- oder Drogenkonsum animiert, zur Rebellion, etc...)? ich sag da nur: Ein Prosit.... oder Ozapft iis.
> ...




Eine solche Liste kann man bei so gut wiede jedem gesetz aufstellen, komischerweise werden diese Konsequenzen aber nie real.
Da fragt man sich doch glatt warum.
also lasst doch diese Panikmache (falls das einer ernst nimmt)


----------



## EDGUY (7. September 2008)

*AW: Geht wählen!*



			
				Boesor am 07.09.2008 09:49 schrieb:
			
		

> also lasst doch diese Panikmache (falls das einer ernst nimmt)



  Der war gut


----------



## StargateSG1 (7. September 2008)

*AW: Geht wählen!*

hoffentlich verbieten die mal irgend wann Krieg oder die herstellung von waffen.

das währ doch mal was,was die welt bräuchte


----------



## counterdog (7. September 2008)

*AW: Geht wählen!*

das bringt doch eigentlich nichts...die CSU will doch nur stimmen von der mehrheit der bevölkerung die sowas abnormal finden haben,.


----------



## Deewee (7. September 2008)

*AW:*

und SO Leute :
http://netzpolitik.org/2007/kinderreporter-fragen-politiker-nach-dem-internet/
verbieten dann PC Spiele.... HAHAHA

"Was ist denn ein browser bitteschön?"


----------



## vacuum81 (8. September 2008)

*AW:*

@counterdog
Auch wenn es nichts bringt, muss man es zumindest versuchen. Denn garnichts zu machen bringt uns ja auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Gocklerli (8. September 2008)

*AW:*

lol dann kauft man sich die spiele halt im ausland. Dann können sich die Politiker auch die Steuern in die Luft schreiben.


----------



## EDGUY (9. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Gocklerli am 08.09.2008 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> lol dann kauft man sich die spiele halt im ausland. Dann können sich die Politiker auch die Steuern in die Luft schreiben.



Dass diese Spiele dann nicht mehr in Detschland zu kaufen wären, wäre ja nicht das eigentliche Problem....


----------



## Luckystar11 (9. September 2008)

*AW:*

So, liebe PC Games. Ein Bundesland reicht nicht, wir aus Thüringen und den Rest Deutschlands wollen auch mitmachen. Also, weitet die aktion aus. Kann ja für zukünftige wahlen sein.


----------



## Treichi (9. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ich bin der Meinung, so eine Aktion musse absofort zu jeder Wahl (ab Landtags- bzw. Bürgerschaftswahlen) laufen, damit unsere Interessen gewahrt werden! 
Den nur der, der laut jammert wird gehört!


----------



## DaStash (9. September 2008)

*AW: Geht wählen!*



			
				Falconer75 am 06.09.2008 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> klf4games am 06.09.2008 11:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steht wo? Was spricht denn dagegen politisch in der Öffentlichkeit, als Fachmagazin, aufzutreten? Wer soll denn sonnst du Interessen der Computerlobby vertreten?

Parteiische Haltungen in der öffentlichen Medienlandschaft sind doch alltäglich zu beobachten. Ich sag nur Axelspringerverlag. 

MfG


----------



## f1270 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Geht wählen!*

Yep ! - Kann mich voll und ganz den vielen Kommentaren anschließen, die so eine Aktion auch in / für andere Bundesländer haben wollen !! 

Echt gute Aktion (!) - vielen Dank auch von mir an alle Initiatoren und alle, die sich daran beteiligen. 

Allerdings denke ich, daß auch alle anderen (aus anderen Bundesländern) - wie z.B. auch ich selbst - sich an der Aktion beteiligen können, indem sie den vorgegeben Text ein wenig abändern ...


----------



## NOLF (10. September 2008)

*AW:*

Der CSU-Direktkandidat für die Landtagswahl (nicht Bezirkstagswahl) des Stimmkreises Würzburg-Land (609)

Manfred Ländner
E-Mail: laendner@t-online.de

http://www.kandidatenwatch.de/manfred_laendner-120-16328.html
http://www.manfred-laendner.de/wahlinformationen.html

--- 

Der CSU-Direktkandidat für die Bezirkstagswahl (nicht Landtagswahl) des Stimmkreises Würzburg-Land

Martin Umscheid
E-Mail: m.umscheid@roettingen.de


----------



## EDGUY (11. September 2008)

*AW:*

http://zaw.eu/index.php?menuid=98&reporeid=489

Eigentlich wollte ich aus dem Bericht zitieren, aber der ist gut, wie er ist.

Ich bin überrascht, wie eingehend Hr. Beckstein sich "für" den Alkoholkonsum auch bei Jugendlichen ausspricht.
 "Lustig" zu lesen ist der Artikel auch, wenn man den Begriff Alkohol zB. mit "Spiel-ab-18" austauscht. (na also Hr. Beckstein....geht doch   )

...wie ich auf solche Doppelmoral stehe....


----------



## Boesor (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				EDGUY am 11.09.2008 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> http://zaw.eu/index.php?menuid=98&reporeid=489
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich aus dem Bericht zitieren, aber der ist gut, wie er ist.
> 
> ...



  Das ist nicht schlecht


----------



## coala69 (11. September 2008)

*na endlich - Und nächstes Jahr in BUNDESTAGSWAHL ! ! !*

ich rede mir schon seit mindestens 1 Jahr den Mund fusselig, 

damit die Leute endlich mal kapieren wann und wie sie Ihre Meinung 
gegen eine Regierung am besten zu Gehör bringen.

zusätzlich - an alle CSU-Mitglieder die Zocken - macht intern euren Leute 
die Hölle heiß - engagiert euch damit sie euch nicht ignorieren können.
Stellt Gegenkandidaten usw. 

Hauptsache die bekommen Spass. 

bitte auch mal mitteilen wo Der Innenminster, die Justizministerin, der Parteichef und 
der Minsterpräsident Ihre Wahlkreise haben.

besonders da an den Ständen immer schön in Gespräche verwickeln, damit die nicht ihre 
Stammtischideologie bei den Bürgern ablassen können


----------



## coala69 (11. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bernd15 am 03.09.2008 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> absoluter käse spielverbote kommen sowieso nie durch also ich meine ein komplettverbot und die csu is das beste was bayern je passieren konnte bayern is nicht um sonst das reichste bundesland (ich will jetz keinen beleidigen wirklich nicht)




ähm - kleiner Irrtum - wenn man den Länderfinanzausgleich nimmt ist es Hessen
die zahlen z.T. Doppelt soviel pro Einwohner wie Bayern

nicht größenwahnsinnig werden.

und warten wir mal aber was ab Oktober angesagt ist


----------



## Medeiros (22. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ooooh ich habe mich gestern wieder amüsiert bei Spiegel TV, als der Beckstein sich auf dem Oktoberfest vor allen Leuten und laufenden Kameras mal wieder Fachgerecht die Kante gegeben hat. Nundenn... Ich hab ja immer vermutet, dass seine Meinung zu Spielen irgendwo im Vollrausch, zwischen der dritten und der vierten Maß entstanden sein muss.


----------



## eckidergrosse (25. September 2008)

*AW:*

Computerspiele sind Teil unserer Gesellschaft; und trotz ihrer Inhalte ein weitaus friedlicherer, als andere Sachen.
Allen voran der von Hr. Beckstein propagierte Alkoholgenuß - fordert jährlich durch Folgeerkrankungen und Unfälle eine Vielzahl an Todesopfern. Oder das Fernsehen: Täglich Betrug, Morde, Vergewaltigungen(z.B. Gerichts- u. Kriminalserien); und das im Nachmittagsprogramm zur besten Fernsehzeit für Kinder. Oder die Schützenvereine, die Bundeswehr.
Und trotzdem kräht kein Hahn nach dem Verbot dieser Sachen, weil fast alle Menschen gelernt haben, damit umzugehen. Außer Hrn. Herrmann und Hrn. Beckstein. Soll die Gesellschaft das mit ihnen machen, was sie mit denen macht, die mit den oben genannten Sachen nicht umgehen kann - zum Arzt oder zum Gericht schicken? - Nein, denn bevor man etwas durchsetzen kann - die gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz von Computerspielen - , muß man es erstmal fordern: Bitte, liebe Politiker und sonstige Computerkritiker, informiert euch (bei neutralen wissenschaftlichen Studien) über Computerspiele, seit verhältnismäßig im Bezug auf andere Medien, schert nicht alle Spiele über einen Kamm und außerdem geht es euch 'n Scheißdreck an, was ich in meiner Freizeit mache!


----------



## NWandWT (28. September 2008)

*AW:*

Die CSU hat NUR 43,6 % ! Juhu !!! 

Da habt ihr mit eurer Aktíon bestimmt auch einen (kleinen ?) Teil dazu beigetragen.

Nochmals, Danke !


----------



## Atropa (28. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				NWandWT am 28.09.2008 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Die CSU hat NUR 43,6 % ! Juhu !!!
> 
> Da habt ihr mit eurer Aktíon bestimmt auch einen (kleinen ?) Teil dazu beigetragen.
> 
> Nochmals, Danke !



Ja, genau.


----------



## NWandWT (28. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ist da einer frustriert ? Mach dir nichts draus, in fünf Jahren bekommst du ja wieder eine Chance.


----------



## Bonkic (28. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				NWandWT am 28.09.2008 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist da einer frustriert ? Mach dir nichts draus, in fünf Jahren bekommst du ja wieder eine Chance.




hä?  :-o


----------



## Atropa (28. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				NWandWT am 28.09.2008 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist da einer frustriert ? Mach dir nichts draus, in fünf Jahren bekommst du ja wieder eine Chance.



Über was sollte ich frustriert sein ? :o

Ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken, dass ich davon sowas von überzeugt bin, dass diese Aktion höchstens im Promillebereich spürbar wurde, aber ganz bestimmt nicht mal im Ansatz (im Prozentebereich) dafür verantwortlich ist, dass die CSU so "schlecht" abgeschlossen hat.
Wenn man dazu bedenkt, dass der klassische CSU-Wähler sich ganz bestimmt nicht mit Computerspiele befasst, geschweigeden, dass dieser PCG und seine heldenhaften Auftritt mitbekommen hat. Da hat sich die CSU bei ihren Wählern mit ganz anderen Dinge ins Abseits gestellt.


----------



## Boesor (28. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				NWandWT am 28.09.2008 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Die CSU hat NUR 43,6 % ! Juhu !!!
> 
> Da habt ihr mit eurer Aktíon bestimmt auch einen (kleinen ?) Teil dazu beigetragen.
> 
> Nochmals, Danke !



Also wenn man die Leserreichweite der  des Magazins nimmt, dann überlegt wieviele davon aus bayern kommen, wieviele davon wiederum bereits das erforderliche Alter haben und wieviele dann auch noch so einen Blödsinn wie Killerspiele in ihrer Wahlentscheidung miteinbeziehen könnte man zu dem Schluss kommen, dass die Aktion nur einen Sinnn und eine Auswirkung hatte. 

PR und Eigenwerbung für Computec.
Das denke ich hat scheinbar hervorragend geklappt.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (28. September 2008)

*AW:*

Wobei hier nochmals erwähnt werden sollte, dass sich auch SPD-Abgeordnete genauso für ein "Killerspielverbot" ausgesprochen haben. (Siehe auch PCG-Interview) Die SPD hat lediglich das Thema nicht so hoch gekocht.
Genau genommen hat sich doch meines Wissens KEINE Partei pro Medienfreiheit ausgesprochen. Aber gar nichts wählen bringt auch nichts. Wobei das Thema ja nun auch nicht SOOO weltbewegend ist.


----------



## patsche (28. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				JohnCarpenter am 28.09.2008 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei hier nochmals erwähnt werden sollte, dass sich auch SPD-Abgeordnete genauso für ein "Killerspielverbot" ausgesprochen haben.



beckstein meinte ja im gleichen atemzug das autofahren mit 2,2 promille vollkommen ligitim sei, kein wunder dass die CSU abgerutscht ist!


----------



## crashpat (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

*Ich hab tatsächlich eine Antwort bekommen von meinem zuständigen Kandidaten:*


für Ihre E-Mail vom 11. September bedanke ich mich. Sie wenden sich darin gegen das von der CSU geforderte Verbot von so genannten Killerspielen.

Ich verstehe unter "Killerspielen" Produkte von abstoßender Brutalität und Grausamkeit, bei denen es darum geht, am Bildschirm grausame oder die Menschenwürde verletzende Gewalttätigkeiten zu begehen und die mit zunehmendem technischen Fortschritt immer realistischere Darstellungen enthalten. Der derzeitige Jugendschutz ist bei Computerspielen völlig unzureichend. Die von der Unterhaltungssoftware-Selbstkontrolle (USK) ausgesprochene Einschränkung "Keine Jugendfreigabe" bietet leider keine Gewähr dafür, dass Kinder von der Nutzung abgehalten werden. Es ist zunächst natürlich Sache der Eltern, sich darum zu kümmern, was ihre Kinder spielen. Jedoch darf hier die Politik nicht die Augen verschließen und tatenlos zusehen. 

Erforderlich ist deshalb unseres Erachtens ein Bündel von Maßnahmen, die Bayern zur Umsetzung des Koalitionsvertrages bereits im Februar 2007 in den Bundesrat eingebracht hat:

Bei den Alterseinstufungen im Rahmen der Freigabeentscheidungen darf nicht mehr das Interesse der Spieleindustrie im Vordergrund stehen, sondern der Jugendschutz ohne Wenn und Aber. Hinzukommen muss aber auch ein gesetzliches Herstellungs- und Verbreitungsverbot menschenverachtender Killerspiele. Die Amokläufe von Erfurt bis Emsdetten haben gezeigt, dass sich die Hemmschwellen für die eigene Gewaltbereitschaft auch in der realen Welt verringern, wenn man über mehrere Stunden ständig in einer virtuellen Welt Gewalt ausübt.

Mit dem angestrebten Verbot will Bayern in keiner Weise das Spielen am Computer generell verbieten. Wir wissen, dass es zahlreiche intelligent gemachte Computerspiele gibt, die eine attraktive und herausfordernde Freizeitbeschäftigung darstellen. Verbote allein können sicherlich auch nicht alle Probleme lösen, die von menschenverachtenden Computerspielen ausgehen. Dass es darüber hinaus an unseren Schulen weitere Anstrengungen der Medienerziehung geben muss, bestreite ich nicht. In einem Markt, der Kinder und Jugendliche mit jugendgefährdenden Produkten geradezu überschwemmt, ist der Erfolg der Medienerziehung jedoch stark in Frage gestellt. Deshalb setzen wir uns für strengere Gesetze ein. Sie sind ein unverzichtbares Mittel zum Schutz unserer Kinder und Jugendlichen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihre

 Ingrid Heckner, MdL


----------



## Huskyboy (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

überschwemmt?

kennen die eigentlich die indizierungsliste nicht?.. vielleicht sollten die doch mal in den bundesanzeiger reingucken und nicht nur die Bild lesen..


----------



## zabap (26. März 2009)

*AW:*

Vielleicht sollte man nicht nur der CSU sondern auch den anderen Parteien mal zeigen wie viele Wähler auf dem Spiel stehen, wir sind ja auch ne Lobby und nicht wirklich ne kleine Gemeinschaft
von Wahlberechtigten .


----------

